# Kiesel Aries (New model)



## ferret

New model teased today on Facebook. So far all they've shown is a headstock, in this case the new pointy inline. Full reveal in 5 days, they're saying reveal more each day like with the Vader release.

Confirmed: This is not an official release of the beveled double cut "K6/K7/K8" models, it's something different.

Explorer? Saber?

Edits following first significant reveal:







Almost certainly 24-fret bolt-on, super strat with bevel.


----------



## cardinal

Whatever it is, that pic is missing a string, and it's no given that whatver it is will be offered with more strings.


----------



## stevexc

Wellp, I can tell it's a 25" 6-string, that's for sure!

Pic for those who haven't seen it:


----------



## ferret

Definitely not fanned fret either. ;P

I suspect there's a 7 string version too. Less certain about an 8 string, especially if it's a single cut or Explorer shape. Kiesel doesn't seem to want to try anything but double cut as an 8.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

inb4: It's just a long standing "staple" shape with Gumby curves.


----------



## stevexc

Artist's* rendition of a Kiesel Explorer:







*Not actually an artist


----------



## Hybrid138

stevexc said:


> Artist's* rendition of a Kiesel Explorer:
> 
> 
> *Not actually an artist



LOL! Oh .... that made me giggle!


----------



## ferret

I do so hate that forearm cut.


----------



## narad

stevexc said:


> Artist's* rendition of a Kiesel Explorer:



Possibly my favorite post of 2015


----------



## Rev2010

narad said:


> Possibly my favorite post of 2015



Yeah I think we have a winner here. I literally laughed out loud. Still chuckling about it, especially the "maple stops here" bit  Good one Steve! 



Rev.


----------



## bloc

LOL this thread is hilarious. Wasn't expecting to laugh when I clicked haha


----------



## Xaios

It has to have that exact paintjob too. Blue/Gray burst headstock, cream white body.


----------



## CaptainD00M

narad said:


> Possibly my favorite post of 2015



YES 

So many more Lulz than the Vader thread, steve the 'Maple top stops here' #win


----------



## Konfyouzd

Xaios said:


> It has to have that exact paintjob too. Blue/Gray burst headstock, cream white body.




I'll have it no other way.


----------



## TedEH

In all seriousness though, if there was a Carvin 7 string explorer, I'd be all over that. 
Edit: After I recover from having to buy another car.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Kiesel 7 string explorer = instant buy. (provided they don't mutilate the shape too much.) Otherwise, I'm not terribly interested. I want a pretty 7 string explorer with an inline headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chokey Chicken said:


> Kiesel 7 string explorer = instant buy



Yes.



> (provided they don't mutilate the shape too much.)



And yes.


----------



## HighGain510

stevexc said:


> Artist's* rendition of a Kiesel Explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not actually an artist



I legit lol'd, that was hilarious!


----------



## feraledge

Best mock up to date.


----------



## big_aug

There's not really much out there in terms of 7 string explorers or even explorers in general. Explorers are my favorite, so I'd 100% drop down some cash for a custom 7.


----------



## ASoC

Really hope this is an explorer. I've always wanted one, but I can't stand the angled neck or tom bridge. I've never been comfortable on any guitar that has the strings a mile away from the body


----------



## stevexc

I feel that it's imperative I make two statements.

1. Every guess I made about the Vader turned out to be true (big shockers being available as a 6 and ~25.5" scale). Given that track record, I hope for all our sakes that I am not right this time.

2. There is absolutely no reason to believe that it actually WILL be an Explorer-based shape so don't get excited (until I guess that it will be because APPARENTLY I'm usually right about this kinda stuff).

3. Don't worry, I will continue to update it with whatever Jeff unleashes upon us next.


----------



## big_aug

God dangit I had just achieved a state of GASlessness and now I'm GASing for a mystery 7 string guitar based on nothing more than a 6 string headstock.

What. The. .....


----------



## Chokey Chicken

stevexc said:


> 1. Every guess I made about the Vader turned out to be true (big shockers being available as a 6 and ~25.5" scale). Given that track record, I hope for all our sakes that I am not right this time.
> 
> 2. There is absolutely no reason to believe that it actually WILL be an Explorer-based shape so don't get excited (until I guess that it will be because APPARENTLY I'm usually right about this kinda stuff).
> 
> 3. Don't worry, I will continue to update it with whatever Jeff unleashes upon us next.



1. To be fair it wasn't that surprising that it got made into a 6 string version and 25.5 version considering that both of those options are what the vast majority of people play.

2. The only thing that gives me hope is that it seems to be a common request. A week or so back Jeff asked what people would like to see, and a great majority of requests were explorer styles. (as well as fanned frets but we all know their thoughts on that currently.) Then it's announced, and a ton of people have their hopes up for an explorer. This has raised my hopes that it'll indeed be an explorer type shape. I actually hope it isn't because my wallet really dislikes the idea of shelling out $1k+ right now. It's win/win for me. Either it is an explorer and I get to buy a cool explorer, or it's not an explorer and I get to not spend money. 

3. I look forward to that. Certainly got a giggle out of me with the first post.


----------



## stevexc

Chokey Chicken said:


> 1. To be fair it wasn't that surprising that it got made into a 6 string version and 25.5 version considering that both of those options are what the vast majority of people play.
> 
> 2. The only thing that gives me hope is that it seems to be a common request. A week or so back Jeff asked what people would like to see, and a great majority of requests were explorer styles. (as well as fanned frets but we all know their thoughts on that currently.) Then it's announced, and a ton of people have their hopes up for an explorer. This has raised my hopes that it'll indeed be an explorer type shape. I actually hope it isn't because my wallet really dislikes the idea of shelling out $1k+ right now. It's win/win for me. Either it is an explorer and I get to buy a cool explorer, or it's not an explorer and I get to not spend money.
> 
> 3. I look forward to that. Certainly got a giggle out of me with the first post.



1. My logic exactly! It just... wasn't very well received, haha.

2. I'm with you there. There's not a lot of "classic" shapes out there that Carvin has touched, so an Explorer one IS likely, but just going by the evidence there's nothing to confirm (or deny for that matter) that that's what this is. It could be more of a V, it could be closer to an SG, it could even be an offset like a Jaguar or something completely radically different. All I know is that if it looks like my mockup... I probably won't buy it, but mostly because I can't afford a Carvin.

3. Don't set your standards too high


----------



## Rev2010

Chokey Chicken said:


> Kiesel 7 string explorer = instant buy. (provided they don't mutilate the shape too much.) Otherwise, I'm not terribly interested. I want a pretty 7 string explorer with an inline headstock.



@TedEH and you, completely 100% agree!! If they came out with one and I could get it in a 7 and 27" length I'd be on their custom configurator thingy tomorrow placing my order no joke. Don't know why they are so against doing an Explorer shape. And the whole "Don't want to copy or ripoff a design thing is pure BS, especially at this point - ie. new headstock shape and Vader bodyshape. Just DO IT CARVIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rev.


----------



## TedEH

I've wanted an explorer/destroyer/whatever shaped 7 string for quite a while. To the point that I've gone to all the trouble to get a body and neck made from Perle, and so far results have been mixed. I'm not sure if I'd be happy that something I really want finally exists, or disappointed that I've already spent my new-pointy-guitar budget elsewhere.

Edit: add to that the whole idea that being a Carvin, it doesn't have to be flat black. All the cool pointy guitars that I like are just black. Sweet jebus am I ever bored with flat black guitars.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

^Yes! Agreed. (edit: Meant for Rev, lol) Not to mention there are a million ways to make a unique explorer without "ripping off" Gibson. Especially if they can make figured tops work on the shape. The Ghost Fret looks super cool with the flame tops, and I'd love to see a quilted 7 stringer in nightburst or something. 

I'm probably snagging it in grabber blue if it is indeed an explorer though. I've been dying for a guitar in matte grabber blue for a while now.

edit: I'd kill for a nice colorful seven string explorer. Half the reason I'm just not satisfied with the explorers out there already is that they typically come in white or black. (plain wood and cherry red aren't my game either.)

The ghost fret is the closest to getting me to pull the trigger right now just because it's blue and flamed. Fugly headstock though, and it's missing a string for me.


----------



## Triple-J

stevexc said:


> Artist's* rendition of a Kiesel Explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not actually an artist



Sadly such a guitar already exists...ladies and gents it's the Schecter Tommy Lee signature model!


----------



## stevexc

Triple-J said:


> Sadly such a guitar already exists...ladies and gents it's the Schecter Tommy Lee signature model!



Seriously? Thanks a ton for that. I was trying to repress those memories...

The shop I worked at had one hanging on the shelf for years before I started there, and you bet your ass it was still there when I left over 3 years later. He needs to stick what he does best - convincing supermodels to sleep with him, not designing guitars.

Now here's the question. Which would you rather be stuck with - the Tommy Lee signature, or my vision of exquisite beauty? ...or the new Kiesel, I suppose.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stevexc said:


> Now here's the question. Which would you rather be stuck with - the Tommy Lee signature, or my vision of exquisite beauty? ...or the new Kiesel, I suppose.



Can I pick none of the above?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

stevexc said:


> Seriously? Thanks a ton for that. I was trying to repress those memories...
> 
> The shop I worked at had one hanging on the shelf for years before I started there, and you bet your ass it was still there when I left over 3 years later. He needs to stick what he does best - convincing supermodels to sleep with him, not designing guitars.
> 
> Now here's the question. Which would you rather be stuck with - the Tommy Lee signature, or my vision of exquisite beauty? ...or the new Kiesel, I suppose.



This probably belongs in the unpopular opinions thread, but I actually don't hate your mockup of the explorer.  Don't get me wrong, I'd never go out of my way to buy one, but it's not stupendously ugly in my opinion. Certainly nicer than that abortion above.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly

stevexc said:


> Artist's* rendition of a Kiesel Explorer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not actually an artist




I was actually stunned. it's so bad, that it's _good_ 
*actual artist


----------



## Rev2010

The thing I'm worried about though is that if it is an Explorer shape it will probably only be available in 25.5 inch and not as a 7 string. If that's the case I definitely won't be buying one but I don't know why at times they don't offer all their available scale lengths or additional strings. 


Rev.


----------



## spudmunkey

stevexc said:


> Wellp, I can tell it's a 25" 6-string, that's for sure!


 
Why are you so sure it's a 25"?


----------



## SpaceDock

You guys got it all wrong , this will be a V shape. Aries is a zodiac sign and the symbol is that of a curved V.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tommy Lee should be shot for that ugly ass guitar...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Rev2010 said:


> The thing I'm worried about though is that if it is an Explorer shape it will probably only be available in 25.5 inch and not as a 7 string. If that's the case I definitely won't be buying one but I don't know why at times they don't offer all their available scale lengths or additional strings.
> 
> 
> Rev.



The only thing that comes to mind is... Doesn't it cost money for each CNC pattern (whatever you call them)? Like you pay for the 6, 7 and 8 string designs separately, no?

I'm not sure how easy or cheap it is to tweak them to accommodate more strings/different scale lengths. And if they're not sure how well this model will do they might just be playing it safe--assuming we're right about it only being a 6 string.


----------



## Rev2010

SpaceDock said:


> You guys got it all wrong , this will be a V shape. Aries is a zodiac sign and the symbol is that of a curved V.



Yes, I think most know, but shut up! You're crushing our dreams you meanie!! The other thing about Aries is it's kind of rounded. But we'll see. 


Rev.


----------



## ferret

Rev2010 said:


> The thing I'm worried about though is that if it is an Explorer shape it will probably only be available in 25.5 inch and not as a 7 string.



Well, the X220 was brought back with a 7-string model. Jeff doesn't seem to balk there, though he does on 8-string models.


----------



## Rev2010

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm not sure how easy or cheap it is to tweak them to accommodate more strings/different scale lengths. And if they're not sure how well this model will do they might just be playing it safe--assuming we're right about it only being a 6 string.



Yeah but if small time builders can do just about anything I can't see why a much more established shop like Carvin can't do it. I don't know much about CNC's but I'd imagine they are programs. Put them in and you can recall them as needed for the order. Like for example, they can simply use a 7 string 27" scale neck from one of their other builds no? I'm not a builder so I don't know how much it entails but I can't fathom why Carvin couldn't do it still. 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

On another note, I already have my dream Explorer'esque shaped guitar - my custom Jackson Kelly 7. You guys will get to hear it soon, getting close to finishing a song I am working on with it. But when, erm... if the day ever comes I get a band together and play out live I certainly would prefer to bring a less expensive guitar to play out with live. Right now that is my Jackson Slatxmg3-7 but I'd really love to have a higher quality Explorer shaped axe to use  


Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Did you get rid of the SLAT<insert numbers and letters>-8?


----------



## Rev2010

Konfyouzd said:


> Did you get rid of the SLAT<insert numbers and letters>-8?



Nope, still up for sale. I just don't need two 8's and my spalted maple topped Carvin is just such an amazing instrument, and not within the price point that I'd be worried about taking it out live to a show, plus it can be reordered if for some reason it did get swiped (not gonna happen anyhow ). My Jackson is irreplaceable. So I don't need two 8's, but I do need to have 2 seven's on hand for when that day (hopefully) comes. The Carvin's playability is on par with my Jackson custom, that's how amazing it is. And the sound is fantastic as well.


Rev.


----------



## stevexc

spudmunkey said:


> Why are you so sure it's a 25"?



I compared the headstock teaser with a pic of a guitar with the same headstock and a known scale length - basically resized it until the tuners were roughly the same size then seeing if the fret size matched up. It's not exact, I'll admit, but I'm confident enough that it's not an extended scale.

As for why 25" and not 25.5", it's because of the two, Carvin tends to go with 25". The majority of their 6-string guitars are 25", with only a few exceptions (the bolt-ons, the classicals, the Holdsworth models, the thinline acoustic, and the Vader - plus the DC700/JPM7 for 7-strings, maybe one or two more I may have missed) - it's just their "thing".

Maybe it's too soon to say "for sure" but I'm overconfident and arrogant so I'll stick with it.


----------



## big_aug

I would be OK with 25.5" or 27" scale length for a seven string explorer. I think there is a serious gap in the market. We've got enough dumbass V shaped guitars. Carvin themselves already have the Ultra V and the X220, two total abortions that no one buys. I doubt they are going to make another awful V shape. At least I hope not. Please let it be an Explorer shape with some subtle cuts to give it a distinctive, unique look (i.e., ESP Snakebyte).

I would order one immediately in something like Nightburst or Earth. Maybe just go all natural and forget the finish. Swamp Ash body. Maybe gold hardware or black hardware/white pickups. Jumbo stainless frets. Chambered body to keep the weight down. Ebony board. I don't know about inlays.

That's something they really need to work on. They need new inlay option. I want offset dot inlays. That's something you'd think they'd offer.


----------



## jephjacques

I love how we went from "new Kiesel design" to "it's going to be an Explorer shape and will look like ...." in the space of two pages, with absolutely zero evidence


----------



## celticelk

Jeff has said before that certain models (the SCB, I believe) won't be available as 8-strings because they're too neck-heavy with the longer scale. That leads me to believe that you won't see extended scales on the 6- or 7-string versions of those models either.


----------



## big_aug

jephjacques said:


> I love how we went from "new Kiesel design" to "it's going to be an Explorer shape and will look like ...." in the space of two pages, with absolutely zero evidence





It's like blood in the water. There are seriously no options for seven string explorers. It's a major bummer. It's just hopefully thinking. I'M WILLING IT!


----------



## Rev2010

jephjacques said:


> I love how we went from "new Kiesel design" to "it's going to be an Explorer shape and will look like ...." in the space of two pages, with absolutely zero evidence


----------



## stevexc

big_aug said:


> Carvin themselves already have the Ultra V and the X220, two total abortions that no one buys.



I don't know about that. The X220 was just brought back after over 20 years due to "popular demand" and a 7-string version introduced back in May - there's clearly people asking for them, as terrible as they look. Looking through their facebook gallery, I see at least half a dozen (between the 3 V and X models) in "workbench shots" alone from the past 2 months (back to the beginning of July) - there's definitely people buying them.

I agree with your general sentiment though.

And regarding offset dots, I thought ChrisH had mentioned something about possibly introducing those? I'd love to see that personally.



jephjacques said:


> I love how we went from "new Kiesel design" to "it's going to be an Explorer shape and will look like ...." in the space of two pages, with absolutely zero evidence



Two pages? Try five posts  Plus the first post was speculating on it already. In fairness I "started" it with my mockup, and I DID fully admit to having 0 evidence to base it on... at some point


----------



## celticelk

big_aug said:


> That's something they really need to work on. They need new inlay option. I want offset dot inlays. That's something you'd think they'd offer.



My guess is that inlays centered on the fretboard can use one program for 6/7/8-string boards. Offset inlays need different programs for each fretboard width.


----------



## jephjacques

yes, I was joking about the joke

that is the joke


----------



## technomancer

Rev2010 said:


>



Nah, you just missed that you rambling about explorers for two pages isn't funny


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah but if small time builders can do just about anything I can't see why a much more established shop like Carvin can't do it.



First thing first, Carvin can do anything, if they want to. 

Smaller builders have much smaller output and are able to be more agile in production. Thier methods and pricing model are then based on that. 



> I don't know much about CNC's



That's probably where this post should have ended. There's a giant CNC thread on here (repost from Thorn) that's really worth reading. 



> but I'd imagine they are programs. Put them in and you can recall them as needed for the order.



It's not as easy as that. Proper CNC programming requires a lot of man-hours and prototyping. Even change-overs can require tooling modification and down time. 



> Like for example, they can simply use a 7 string 27" scale neck from one of their other builds no?



They mill thier bodies and necks in one piece, so no. A complete program will need to be made. An existing program can aid in it's creation, but it's not Photoshop, there's no simple cut and paste option that will work. 



> I'm not a builder so I don't know how much it entails but I can't fathom why Carvin couldn't do it still.



You can't fathom why a company would put out significant capital and time and tool use for minimum gain?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

jephjacques said:


> I love how we went from "new Kiesel design" to "it's going to be an Explorer shape and will look like ...." in the space of two pages, with absolutely zero evidence



I don't think anyone's convinced its going to be an explorer. I can't speak for everyone else, but I'm just wishfully thinking really loudly. If its anything other than an explorer with 7 string options, then I have literally zero interest though. 

Which, again, is why I sort of have my fingers crossed it is something other than an explorer. I have zero desire to buy a guitar right now, but if its a 7 string explorer I will get stupid with my money.


----------



## Rev2010

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can't fathom why a company would put out significant capital and time and tool use for minimum gain?



They've done it already for several offerings so no I can't see why not on most other offerings. That said, why do some of you seem to take it so personally when people post wishing they'd expand their options? Your post is almost personal, like my posts are risking costing YOU money. What the hell? Ease down man, it's a thread discussing what might be presented with a new Carvin model. Sorry I'm a dunce that doesn't realize CNC programming changes cost a hundred grand per change 


Rev.


----------



## technomancer

Rev2010 said:


> They've done it already for several offerings so no I can't see why not on most other offerings. That said, why do some of you seem to take it so personally when people post wishing they'd expand their options? Your post is almost personal, like my posts are risking costing YOU money. What the hell? Ease down man, it's a thread discussing what might be presented with a new Carvin model. Sorry I'm a dunce that doesn't realize CNC programming changes cost a hundred grand per change
> 
> 
> Rev.



Not sure how somebody pointing out simple facts to you is anything personal... your response is the only thing that seems personal, and really uncalled for so perhaps you should take your own advice and ease down


----------



## TedEH

Chokey Chicken said:


> I'm just wishfully thinking really loudly.



My stupid conspiracy-theory-esque idea:
Whaaaaat if Carvin does this on purpose to gauge our interest in a number of options they've prepared? Maybe they have a V, an Explorer, who knows whatever else prepared with the same headstock and then monitor our reactions to the small amount of info we're given.... and use this to decide which one to use?


----------



## TedEH

Not to stir more drama, but I think Rev just means some of the tone of some responses could be interpreted as a little more condescending than need be. Not everyone knows everything and there's nothing wrong with that.  I'm sure it's not meant to be anything personal.

Example:


MaxOfMetal said:


> You can't fathom why a company would put out significant capital and time and tool use for minimum gain?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rev2010 said:


> They've done it already for several offerings so no I can't see why not on most other offerings.



By "several" you mean three? Actually two, if you lump the LPM and DC7X as both variants of the DC700.



> That said, why do some of you seem to take it so personally when people post wishing they'd expand their options?



Wanting more options =/= Positing it's easy to offer more options 

Also, because it's a stupid, incorrect point that's always brought up whenever discussing something from [insert builder know for using CNC even though they all do]. 



> Your post is almost personal, like my posts are risking costing YOU money. What the hell? Ease down man, it's a thread discussing what might be presented with a new Carvin model.



If by personal you mean calling out your admitted lack of knowledge and hazing over what can and can't be done with the machinery that's the crux of opinion, then yeah. Totes personal. 



> Sorry I'm a dunce that doesn't realize CNC programming changes cost a hundred grand per change



Be more defensive.


----------



## Rev2010

technomancer said:


> Not sure how somebody pointing out simple facts to you is anything personal... your response is the only thing that seems personal, and really uncalled for so perhaps you should take your own advice and ease down



If there were facts that would be great, but he hasn't mentioned what that cost actually is, I'd honestly love to know and perhaps knowing would enlighten us all. I did state several times in my post that I don't know what it entails to create new cnc programs, I just simply figured programming a new cnc as a one time effort that can be used to offer options for customers to be something that might be more beneficial financially overall than not doing it. 


Rev.


----------



## ThePIGI King

That escalated quickly. No matter what it is, more options are more options, which is sick. 
Since we're hoping for an explorer, can I also hope for an Iceman or an offset guitar like the ESP Horizon III?


----------



## Rev2010

MaxOfMetal said:


> By "several" you mean three? Actually two, if you lump the LPM and DC7X as both variants of the DC700.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting more options =/= Positing it's easy to offer more options
> 
> Also, because it's a stupid, incorrect point that's always brought up whenever discussing something from [insert builder know for using CNC even though they all do].
> 
> 
> 
> If by personal you mean calling out your admitted lack of knowledge and hazing over what can and can't be done with the machinery that's the crux of opinion, then yeah. Totes personal.
> 
> 
> 
> Be more defensive.



Wow, just wow. And you're a mod. I thought you were above this. It's a discussion forum, people discuss things. Not everyone is so knowledgeable as yourself, and I clearly stated I didn't know exactly what's entailed. Sorry I upset the universe. I'll refrain from posting in this thread, between you and Technomancer I have no chance but to be banned if I'd I post anything further in here. 


Rev.


----------



## big_aug

I have to agree. Pretty poor way to post for a mod. Should be diffusing instead of further instigating.

Anyway, please let it be 7 string explorer. Nothing that Carvin/Kiesel has offered ever got me to place an order. I've bought used, but never specced out my own. The Vader had me close.


----------



## curlyvice

I guess I'll be the weird guy who hopes its a classic V shape with a 25 or 25.5 inch scale length


----------



## stevexc

curlyvice said:


> I guess I'll be the weird guy who hopes its a classic V shape with a 25 or 25.5 inch scale length



If this happened my wife would kill me.

Because I'd be spending our savings on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

stevexc said:


> If this happened my wife would kill me.
> 
> Because I'd be spending our savings on them.





If it's a symmetrical roundhorn V...

Lawd.


----------



## VigilSerus

Another piece revealed.


----------



## Jake

So explorer and V ruled out 

glad that's over. 

Now I'm really curious as to what it actually is


----------



## mbardu

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Another piece revealed.



And there, as quickly as it had appeared, dies the Explorer idea.

Back to the logical 24-fret bolt-on bevelled superstrat which I'm at least as excited about!

Hopefully the heel is well contoured!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Taking bets on a beveled-to-all-hell 24-fret slightly-offset Tele.


----------



## stevexc

That was sooner than I expected. I think they learned just how... frothed at the mouth we can get when we're waiting a full day to see a relatively inconsequential piece.

Hell, the thread already started getting a little frisky after 8 hours.

This is definitely the weirdest take on an Explorer I've ever seen, though. 



Jake said:


> So explorer and V ruled out





mbardu said:


> And there, as quickly as it had appeared, dies the Explorer idea.



Gun, consider yourself jumped. I present to you the alternative to that theory:






Look how perfectly the new piece lines up. I didn't even doctor it! At least not there!

but seriously, my money's on double cut version of the SCB. Available in 25" 6 and 25.5" 7.


----------



## kevdes93

Ugh more freakin huge ass bevels


----------



## Ajb667

Here's my take: its going to be an SG style body. That huge ass bevel and the name Aries. SG bodys kinda remind me of goat horns.


----------



## stevexc

Ajb667 said:


> Here's my take: its going to be an SG style body. That huge ass bevel and the name Aries. SG bodys kinda remind me of goat horns.



That could be awesome. And Kiesel would have to try pretty hard to make a worse SG-inspired shape than this.

At the same time, though, SGs tend to be notorious neckdivers... one of Kiesel's design philosophies is to make their guitars as well-balanced as possible (oftentimes to the detriment of the aesthetics, IMO). Whether or not they'd find an acceptable variation of the SG for good balance, I'm not sure. Even the ESP Viper suffers from it, I believe it's from the upper strap pin being too far from the headstock?

THAT SAID I've never played a Carvin Ultra V so I can't speak to how well that balances, and if a lack of balance on that model would set a precedent.


----------



## downburst82

I don't think they would launch their take on an SG using an inline headstock, they would use one of their 3x3s. I'm thinking maybe a more radically styled singlecut/offset? (think fernandes ravelle, BC rich mockingbird something like that).


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I think it'll be a 24 fret bolt-on superstrat  which is cool, but also wouldn't be all that surprising. 

I remember reading somewhere or watching a Carvin interview with Jeff where he said they'd be releasing both a 24-fret version of the Bolt and a Greg Howe sig (24 fret bolt-on) in 2015, and the Howe signature is already a thing so...

I could definitely see myself getting either a CT24 or an Aries as my next higher end 6 string, if I'm correct in my assumption of what the Aries actually is


----------



## ovlott

I posted this on one of the facebook posts about this guitar, and I think its going to be a 24 fret bolt on too, hopefully available in 7's aswell. Lots of people have been asking for that jeff said they had something in the works around april-ish so This could finally be it!

As for the body, that arm bevel plays it almost like an ibanez RGD it apprears if one had a top. I dig it.


----------



## ovlott

Maybe itll be like a DCxxx but with an arm-bevel, like a DCB6 lol similar to the SCB6


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I already expected to be ugly, after steve post I'm disheartened LOL


----------



## Pikka Bird

ASoC said:


> Really hope this is an explorer. I've always wanted one, but I can't stand the angled neck or tom bridge. I've never been comfortable on any guitar that has the strings a mile away from the body



Have you considered Chapman's weirdly named Ghost Fret? It's a neck-through Ex-shaped dealio with a slightly (7.8%) smaller body, flatmonted hardtail bridge and a proper maple top.





MaxOfMetal said:


> They mill thier bodies and necks in one piece, so no.



I don't wanna start some crap here, but in the factory tours and "The Tone King's" (  ) build videos they definitely make the entire neck and fingerboard before attaching it to the body. Now, I know there's a bit more that goes into it, but I just had to be "that guy".



kevdes93 said:


> Ugh more freakin huge ass bevels



I see where you're coming from. At least it's not the straight cut-off of the top that Jeff has been way too in love with lately, but this bevel seems to cut a _lot_ more of the top wood off than it did on the SCB carve.

I have this thing with Jeff's designs that they often fall just a little short of being right in the pocket for me. Like the SCB bevels that are just a tad too deep and meet the body's outline in an awkward angle instead of blending seamlessly.


----------



## Musiscience

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Another piece revealed.



"Maple top stops here" confirmed


----------



## Guitarrags

I still don't understand why Carvin doesn't do a drop top on these new models. That transition kills it for me every time!


----------



## celticelk

I'd like for it to be an SG, because (a) I think the name fits and (b) that's something I might actually purchase, but given the incessant demands for a 24-fret bolt-on, I think that's more likely.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I couldn't be happier about a non-explorer. The hype for me is officially dead, buried, and forgotten about. Now I just need to figure out how to afford one of the blue ghost frets.


----------



## CaptainD00M

celticelk said:


> I'd like for it to be an SG, because (a) I think the name fits and (b) that's something I might actually purchase, but given the incessant demands for a 24-fret bolt-on, I think that's more likely.



I agree with both points.

An SG especially if its 25.5"+ and has the option to loose the dean headstock and doesnt have absurd body carves would be damaging for my limited bank account.

But realistically probably not going to happen.


----------



## MBMoreno

With that headstock I really doubt it strays from a super strat or super tele (yes, I said it)


----------



## big_aug

Another generic superstratum. As if there aren't dozens of those made by dozens of manufacturers. Saved me moneys though


----------



## TedEH

Well that was disappointing.


----------



## WiseSplinter

I hope they keep with their current trend of offering an extended scale option for seven string models. 
A 24-fret bolt-on superstrat seven string at 27" would make me think twice about getting the Vader.


----------



## asher

Just to cover the bases, ima call Carvin's take on the Demon shape.


----------



## Edika

Most probably a bolt on, otherwise why stress the 24 frets? Of course Gibson SG's and their copies have 22 frets but I don't think there has been any demand for a model like that from Carvin.
Oh we'll see in a few days anyways.


----------



## celticelk

Edika said:


> Most probably a bolt on, otherwise why stress the 24 frets? Of course Gibson SG's and their copies have 22 frets but I don't think there has been any demand for a model like that from Carvin.
> Oh we'll see in a few days anyways.



Plenty of 24-fret SGs from Gibson over the last couple of years, and the ESP Viper is 24-fret.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Did anyone guess the Xccelerator shape squished down to guitar size yet? That's my guess.


----------



## technomancer

kevdes93 said:


> Ugh more freakin huge ass bevels



Yup. All interest lost.


----------



## mbardu

Jeff hates sg type guitars so unlikely. 

What if this is the guitar version or the vanquish :?: :!: :?: 

Doesnt this bevel look familiar?


----------



## asher

I like that as a bass but feel like it'd be comically stubby as a guitar.


----------



## mikesch

On Instagram they're posting pics of the back of the neck as well as the front. No reason to do that if the neck joint wasn't a feature. My vote is 24 fret bolt on.


----------



## mbardu

asher said:


> I like that as a bass but feel like it'd be comically stubby as a guitar.



Don't like big Butts ? 

But seriously it wouldn't be bigger than a strat or LP when scaled down to guitar. 

I do like the idea of a vanquish guitar. Even the big horns on both side would match the usual Aries pictograms quite well. 

Plus naming Aries / Vanquish sounds good, no? 

Yeah. Going to go with vanquish - guitar, 24 fret bolt on, 6 and 7 strings, possibly an extended scale version.


----------



## asher

mbardu said:


> Don't like big Butts ?
> 
> But seriously it wouldn't be bigger than a strat or LP when scaled down to guitar.
> 
> I do like the idea of a vanquish guitar. Even the big horns on both side would match the usual Aries pictograms quite well.
> 
> Plus naming Aries / Vanquish sounds good, no?
> 
> Yeah. Going to go with vanquish - guitar, 24 fret bolt on, 6 and 7 strings, possibly an extended scale version.



au contraire!

I should have clarified I meant the horns looking too stubby.


----------



## mbardu

asher said:


> au contraire!
> 
> I should have clarified I meant the horns looking too stubby.



Gotcha. 

I actually really like those horns and the vanquish shape in general. 

Plus the bevel is much more harmonious than the straight drop on Vaders. I'm hoping for that!


----------



## cardinal

Vanquish seems like a good guess. There's another pic on their Instragram that might be the other rear-corner of the body and it's heavily beveled too.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

The possibility of this being a bolt-on with body shape similar to the vanquish has me unbelievably excited. Love that shape.

Plus I think the new inline headstock would look more appropriate on this than on the DC series


----------



## Randy

Guitarrags said:


> I still don't understand why Carvin doesn't do a drop top on these new models. That transition kills it for me every time!



Time consuming, and time = money


----------



## celticelk

I'd be interested in a Vanquish-style 7-string guitar. Some of the wood combos on the basses are really striking in that form.


----------



## ASoC

Pikka Bird said:


> Have you considered Chapman's weirdly named Ghost Fret? It's a neck-through Ex-shaped dealio with a slightly (7.8%) smaller body, flatmonted hardtail bridge and a proper maple top.



I've looked at it before, but that headstock is ugly as sin. As I seem to recall, the original Ghost Frets made by Jaden Rose had a much better headstock


----------



## MBMoreno

Definitely double cut, or at least almost


----------



## ASoC

So definitely bolt on like we thought, I'm definitely not getting one of these though. I guess my next guitar is still going to be a Vader.

However, I am curious as to how this is going to look. Steve, any artist's renditions?


----------



## stevexc

Wow. This is gonna be an UGLY Explorer.

Kiesel I am disappoint.


----------



## asher

Hey now, it's gonna have the best fret access of any explorer.


----------



## ASoC

stevexc said:


> copyright 2015 stevexc don't steal and make this real for the love of god nobody wants that to happen note I do not own any of the components used to make this monstrosity


----------



## 77zark77

Hope for a swirl finish on a flame mapple top ! can't wait !


----------



## Guamskyy

I'm thinking RGDish body shape


----------



## ASoC

Guamskyy said:


> I'm thinking RGDish body shape



Actually, I may be interested if that's the case. But it would still be lower priority than a Vader, and possibly lower priority than getting an RGD body from Perle and slapping a 7620 neck on it


----------



## CaptainD00M

I'm out. My wallet is safe


----------



## ThePIGI King

Watch there be NO lower horn at all. I can totally envision this. I think Steve has it down with the explorer. Now if they make it a half Flying V and half Explorer, than everybody will get what they want, and then all I need is my Iceman lower horn-thing and it'll be a win for all parties...I might attempt to make one here...

Okay, so my skills in paint aren't very good...but, behold! The mostest beautiufler Guitar in the history of Basses!


----------



## stevexc

ThePIGI King said:


> I think Steve has it down with the explorer.



NO.

NO.

DON'T SAY THAT.

Jeff and co. have made some very questionable aesthetic decisions over the past... 70 years give or take (but mostly the past 4 or 5), but if whatever winds up being revealed is even somewhat similar to my nightmare above, they should lock him up. Forever.


----------



## celticelk

If this is in fact another superstrat, I'm definitely out. I bet a lot of Carvin fans will be very happy, though.


----------



## ilyti

24-fret bolt on. Kinda hoped they'd just gone with a standard options version of the Greg Howe model. But this might still be cool... provided you can ditch the top.


----------



## stevexc

As an aside, I literally stared at the new block for a solid minute trying to figure out why people were so sure it's a bolt-on.

Not my finest moment.


----------



## madloff

stevexc said:


> As an aside, I literally stared at the new block for a solid minute trying to figure out why people were so sure it's a bolt-on.
> 
> Not my finest moment.



Wow just did the same for a couple minutes. So bolt on double cut bevel is what it seems to be, I can dig it.


----------



## RevelGTR

^I did literally the exact same thing. Also, what the hell is with Jeff and bevels? The Kiesel formula seems to be:
1. Take classic guitar shape
2. Create poorly proportioned version of said shape
3. Bevel that sh_i_t


----------



## Chokey Chicken

stevexc said:


> NO.
> 
> NO.
> 
> DON'T SAY THAT.
> 
> Jeff and co. have made some very questionable aesthetic decisions over the past... 70 years give or take (but mostly the past 4 or 5), but if whatever winds up being revealed is even somewhat similar to my nightmare above, they should lock him up. Forever.



Provided you could relocate the control cavity, all you'd have to do at this point is order it left handed and jimmy hendrix it. (perhaps get a reverse headstock to make it face the "right" way.) I mean, you'd still have a ....ty bevel, but it'd almost be like an actual explorer.


----------



## bloc

I am getting some "Schecter Avenger type of body" vibes now


----------



## kuma

stevexc said:


> As an aside, I literally stared at the new block for a solid minute trying to figure out why people were so sure it's a bolt-on.
> 
> Not my finest moment.



ROFL I did the same thing, glad you said something!  Was pretty sure from the first announcement this would be the 24 fret bolt neck model, as they've been saying for a while one would be coming. I too am surprised it's not just a non-sig version of the JB or GH body, but personally I'd much rather have the SCB-style bevel than the forearm carve top cutoff of the Vader.


----------



## Vede

People talk a lot about Carvin/Kiesel shapes - bodies and headstocks - and how they often seem ehhhhver-so-slightly off. For me, a big part of that perception is that their headstocks never quite seem perfectly suited to their body shapes. For example, I *think* I may actually like this newest Dean-inspired headstock, but I've yet to see it matched with the "right" body. The lines on most Carvin/Kiesel guitars strike me as far too round/blunt for that thing. 

Long story short, my hope is that the new headstock and this new body shape, whatever it is, have been designed in concert to truly suit each other. And, in my book, that means these horns had better be damn pointy.

To illustrate my point, here is an example of a guitar body and headstock that have been designed to fit together, which they clearly do, regardless of whether or not you like this specific guitar:


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

stevexc said:


> Wow. This is gonna be an UGLY Explorer.
> 
> Kiesel I am disappoint.



KEEP THE DREAM ALIVE


----------



## MBMoreno

A designer worked on the Solar, so logic dictates it should be visually pleasing


----------



## ovlott

nice, called it lol. I cant speak now obviously on the shape but anything rgd-ish would be cool. Just think, Kiesel Orange RGD 7(if it comes in 7)? Black cherry flame on swamp ash RGD? Ibby fans eat your hearts out because carvin Aries would the new black lol

Hipshot, Floyd, Tom, I think this design will be a win as long as the price is at or less than the DC700/DC7X

And for those complaining about the superstrat shape, I feel for ya, as i love single cuts, and explorers, V's, and DEFINITELY a good SG. The thing is though is that Carvin already has designs, and variations of their own designs that follow (roughly) all of those shapes (minus the SG), and frankly they don't sell as well as their super strats do.


----------



## decreebass

I wouldn't mind a super strat, offset body shape (think Mayones), bolt-on, 24 fret, piezo equipped 7-string.

Can't wait to see the available specs; regardless of shape.


----------



## feraledge

I'm just glad it's not an SG with an inline headstock. I would have shut my computer and never come back to SSO again. 


At least for a day or so.


----------



## stevexc

In light of new information:






I have revised my model.






I don't know if it's worse or not.

Sadly I feel like some people here would buy that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I might be wrong again...

But I'm starting to think it's pretty much going to be a 24-fret, bolt-on beveled-to-all-hell DC6.

Which is probably an obvious one, given it's pretty much the most common prediction here.


----------



## MoshJosh

My guess is some sort of double cut bolt on scb. . . Just saying


----------



## Hollowway

stevexc said:


> Wow. This is gonna be an UGLY Explorer.
> 
> Kiesel I am disappoint.



 Can you please let me take a sip of something without spraying out of my nose? I L'ed OL at both of your mockups. You're "maple ends here" teasing about their bevels is like thisclose to being it's own meme.


----------



## ASoC

Is it just me or does that body seem really short? For some reason I feel like it looks really short and squat, like Danny DeVito


----------



## ykcirj

What if it's some sort of " vader"ish body with a headstock?


----------



## stevexc

ASoC said:


> Is it just me or does that body seem really short? For some reason I feel like it looks really short and squat, like Danny DeVito



Definitely a little bit:






Compared to an SCB (matching the neck pickup) the body is a fair bit shorter.

Also it's probably not a Floyd model, otherwise we should be able to see the fine tuners.

I can't tell if I screwed up the proportions (stupid images not being consistent sizes) or if they modified the headstock a bit.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Who ever heard of a bolt-on Explorer?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

One of my favorite Explorers has a bolt on neck.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I'm eating popcorns


----------



## mbardu

Dang it...

If the bevel is not symetric (A-la vanquish) I'm probably out...except for a workhorse plain color model maybe...


----------



## spudmunkey

mbardu said:


> Dang it...
> 
> If the bevel is not symetric (A-la vanquish) I'm probably out...except for a workhorse plain color model maybe...



On Instagram, they shows both a satin black model's bevel and a white one. Looked pretty cool and comfotable, like an Ibanez S


----------



## A-Branger

MoshJosh said:


> My guess is some sort of double cut bolt on scb. . . Just saying



yup, thats my vote


----------



## mnemonic

Man, I've wanted a 24 fret (and seven string) bolt from carvin for a while, but mainly because I wanted a 24 fret strat.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

spudmunkey said:


> On Instagram, they shows both a satin black model's bevel and a white one. Looked pretty cool and comfotable, like an Ibanez S



Don't compare the beautiful S-series to a Carvin.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

stevexc said:


> Definitely a little bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to an SCB (matching the neck pickup) the body is a fair bit shorter.
> 
> Also it's probably not a Floyd model, otherwise we should be able to see the fine tuners.
> 
> I can't tell if I screwed up the proportions (stupid images not being consistent sizes) or if they modified the headstock a bit.



The easier way to tell its not a Floyd is that there is no locking nut, which we knew from day one. I just want to see what it looks like. Basically the horns are of particular interest. Can't imagine the bottom being much different than the top. Unless they add a really goofy V piece or something.


----------



## ferret

Chokey Chicken said:


> The easier way to tell its not a Floyd is that there is no locking nut, which we knew from day one. I just want to see what it looks like. Basically the horns are of particular interest. Can't imagine the bottom being much different than the top. Unless they add a really goofy V piece or something.



Just to throw this out but, the lack of a Floyd in the first reveal sample doesn't mean the model can't be ordered with Floyd


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Oh I know. Just stating that it was known from the beginning without using superimposed bits that the pictured guitar lacked a flyd. Lol


----------



## Edika

I've read so many people complaining about the disproportionate body of the DC series and how the butt is so big that it will be interesting to see if this model has a shorter body and people start complaining about that .
Personally I think it's an illusion created by the bevel but we'll see in a few days.


----------



## feraledge

If we've definitively learned anything yet, it's that Stevexc is probably getting eyed pretty seriously by Kiesel R&D. Between "bevel ends here" and "maple stops here" he has clearly shown that he understands their mission of 1 guitar, many tops.


----------



## CaptainD00M

feraledge said:


> If we've definitively learned anything yet, it's that Stevexc is probably getting eyed pretty seriously by Kiesel R&D. Between "bevel ends here" and "maple stops here" he has clearly shown that he understands their mission of 1 guitar, many tops.



I think that SG mockup has shown that not only does stevexc understand the mission, he also is intimately aware of the mind of the consumer:



Stevexc said:


> I don't know if it's worse or not.
> 
> Sadly I feel like some people here would buy that.



Steve I would expect you getting an email from Carvin pretty soon to become a contracted consultant. This could mean big things for us here on ss.org, with an inside man


----------



## jemfloral

stevexc's original mockup was great, and loved the newer 'aries-sg' mockup too. I'm guessing it's basically a Vader with a headstock, given how popular the Vader has been for them.


----------



## stevexc

Chokey Chicken said:


> The easier way to tell its not a Floyd is that there is no locking nut, which we knew from day one. I just want to see what it looks like. Basically the horns are of particular interest. Can't imagine the bottom being much different than the top. Unless they add a really goofy V piece or something.



I LIKE TO FIGURE THINGS OUT THE HARD WAY, K



feraledge said:


> If we've definitively learned anything yet, it's that Stevexc is probably getting eyed pretty seriously by Kiesel R&D. Between "bevel ends here" and "maple stops here" he has clearly shown that he understands their mission of 1 guitar, many tops.





CaptainD00M said:


> I think that SG mockup has shown that not only does stevexc understand the mission, he also is intimately aware of the mind of the consumer:
> 
> Steve I would expect you getting an email from Carvin pretty soon to become a contracted consultant. This could mean big things for us here on ss.org, with an inside man



I would so take that job and pretend to like everything I made, and whenever Jeff walks away I'd uncover my framed photo of a Gibson Flying V and sigh to myself...



jemfloral said:


> stevexc's original mockup was great, and loved the newer 'aries-sg' mockup too. I'm guessing it's basically a Vader with a headstock, given how popular the Vader has been for them.



Now I have to make another mockup. IT'S A GOOD THING I ENJOY THIS.

I don't think it's going to be SUPER similar to a Vader - at least, it's not just a "Vader body with a headstock", although there will most likely be a lot of design similarities.






My SG looks like it might be in the right ballpark though. 






I predict the treble horn will be longer and the bass horn will be significantly more awkward.


----------



## CaptainD00M

stevexc said:


> I would so take that job and pretend to like everything I made, and whenever Jeff walks away I'd uncover my framed photo of a Gibson Flying V and sigh to myself&#8230;



You forgot the look so I fixed it 

The only thing you would need is a smartphone with an Mp3 of the sad leaving music from old films


----------



## Erockomania

I would bet money it's just going to be a "headstocked" version of the Vader.


----------



## feraledge

Erockomania said:


> I would bet money it's just going to be a "headstocked" version of the Vader.



Vader headstock is way better.


----------



## Alberto7

Huh... I wonder what this will be like. I'll probably end up liking it, but I'm not sure I'll be impressed. Definitely exciting though.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I'm gonna suggest something like the Dean Caddy. I don't know why...

Vader horns would be completely out of balance. It would look interesting but the neck would dive.


----------



## celticelk

Erockomania said:


> I would bet money it's just going to be a "headstocked" version of the Vader.



Except that we know it's not - the headstock version of the Vader is the K6/K7/K8, which is already available (if not yet advertised on the site), and Jeff has said explicitly that this is something different from the K-series.


----------



## stevexc

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Vader horns would be completely out of balance. It would look interesting but the neck would dive.



I don't think so. The upper horn on the Vader extends out to roughly the same spot as the DC600's, for instance.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

celticelk said:


> Except that we know it's not - the headstock version of the Vader is the K6/K7/K8, which is already available (if not yet advertised on the site), and Jeff has said explicitly that this is something different from the K-series.



Shhhhhhhh..... 

I was going to take him on the bet.


----------



## mbardu

Erockomania said:


> I would bet money it's just going to be a "headstocked" version of the Vader.



It's already very clear that the bevel is not the same and that it's bolt on so definitely not close to a Vader with headstock.


----------



## HighGain510

With regard to the new model itself, I can already tell from the bevel that I'm not going to be interested in this one, but even then it would have been better to just see the whole thing at once. I find the new "marketing technique" that they're employing to be rather cheesy. Not sure if I'm alone there, but I don't need a daily "teaser", release the damn model when it's ready and avoid the endless speculation as an attempt to drive hype for the guitars.  To me it just comes across as super lame. Honestly, I'm sure engage is the one working in their "marketing department" behind this whole "teaser" nonsense they seem to be loving these days...  


"Hey Jeff, I had the best idea!!! We come out with new models and show them piece by piece for a week or so! ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!! "


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HighGain510 said:


> With regard to the new model itself, I can already tell from the bevel that I'm not going to be interested in this one, but even then it would have been better to just see the whole thing at once. I find the new "marketing technique" that they're employing to be rather cheesy. Not sure if I'm alone there, but I don't need a daily "teaser", release the damn model when it's ready and avoid the endless speculation as an attempt to drive hype for the guitars.  To me it just comes across as super lame. Honestly, I'm sure engage is the one working in their "marketing department" behind this whole "teaser" nonsense they seem to be loving these days...
> 
> 
> "Hey Jeff, I had the best idea!!! We come out with new models and show them piece by piece for a week or so! ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!! "



I agree 100%.

That said, it seems to work, so it's hard to fault them.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I really hope it doesn't have the lop-sided, out-of-proportion cutaways from the Vader, those ruin the whole shape IMO.

Honestly though, the only Carvins I really like are the CTs, the Ultra V and the V220. Oh, and the Jason Becker model of course


----------



## Alberto7

Eh, it worked with the Vader, even if the last couple of days I had already grown tired of it. This time though... I agree that it's a pain not seeing it all at once.

Not like I'm losing any sleep over it though.


----------



## feraledge

HighGain510 said:


> With regard to the new model itself, I can already tell from the bevel that I'm not going to be interested in this one, but even then it would have been better to just see the whole thing at once. I find the new "marketing technique" that they're employing to be rather cheesy. Not sure if I'm alone there, but I don't need a daily "teaser", release the damn model when it's ready and avoid the endless speculation as an attempt to drive hype for the guitars.  To me it just comes across as super lame. Honestly, I'm sure engage is the one working in their "marketing department" behind this whole "teaser" nonsense they seem to be loving these days...
> 
> 
> "Hey Jeff, I had the best idea!!! We come out with new models and show them piece by piece for a week or so! ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!! "



Yeah, but I think the speculative versions of this guitar are ultimately more interesting than what this is looking like it might end up being. Not a fan of these bevels, but I never felt like Carvin/Kiesel's main market.


----------



## Mangle

Even if the "hype train" is fun a time or two, if they try to make this kind of rubik's cube reveal a regular thing it will be derided by everyone very quickly. It's way too self-congratulatory. Now.... back to the reverse explorer!!!!


----------



## stevexc

Mangle said:


> Even if the "hype train" is fun a time or two, if they try to make this kind of rubik's cube reveal a regular thing it will be derided by everyone very quickly. It's way too self-congratulatory. Now.... back to the reverse explorer!!!!



Um, it's now an offset-horn SG, thank you very much. Even Carvin couldn't make an Explorer as terrible as what I came up with (and will not be showing). Save that for Skervesen.


Question to everybody saying it can't be a Vader _because of the length of the Vader's horns_ - have you actually compared the length to any of Carvin's headstocked guitars? The Vader's extend past the 15th fret. So do the DC600's and the CT624's. The SCB's horn (nubbin?) is actually shorter than the Vader's.

There's many reasons why this won't be a "bolt-on Vader with a headstock", but the horn length isn't one as far as I can see.


----------



## Guitarrags

That arm carve is horrendous!!!


----------



## Erockomania

lol, I wouldn't know I don't follow his stuff. Just seemed logical. I'll make another bet... I probably won't like it


----------



## ferret

I'm feeling meh. The bevel is too deep, too asymmetrical for me. Would have preferred something closer to the SCB, or symmetrical like the Vanquish. I'd say "Maybe with a drop top option" but we know where Jeff sits on that.


----------



## bloc

Is it just me or are the bevels getting bigger and bigger on new Kiesel models lol


----------



## asher

Not just you.

I still remain hopeful this will come out to be the Carvin RGD, which I think could forgive the incredibly deep bevel.


----------



## ASoC

asher said:


> Not just you.
> 
> I still remain hopeful this will come out to be the Carvin RGD, which I think could forgive the incredibly deep bevel.



Agreed, I'm actually more interested now


----------



## big_aug

I feel like Carvin shapes are like bad, generic brand stuff. They're close to something name brand but slightly off. I don't know how to describe it. None of their models are very distinctive or the "it" for that style. They're just a bunch of poorly done copies that don't really do anything very well. I've owned a couple and they were great guitars. They were just really generic. I always thought I wanted one, but nothing they make does it for me more than another brand. They feel gimmicky to me.

I'm so glad that this is another model that I won't want to order as I can't afford it.


----------



## Nlelith

You can see the tip of the lower horn on that heel pic. Can't tell if it's very pointy, though.


----------



## curlyvice

This guitar has potential to be great in solid finishes. The obnoxious bevel makes trans finishes silly looking with a top wood, however I feel as though it would make solid finishes, particularly satin options, very sharp.

However, I am waiting for the full reveal before passing final judgment.


----------



## Hachetjoel

not my thing.


----------



## asher

Not cool, dude. Take that out ASAP before a mod does it for you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

big_aug said:


> I feel like Carvin shapes are like bad, generic brand stuff. They're close to something name brand but slightly off. I don't know how to describe it. None of their models are very distinctive or the "it" for that style. They're just a bunch of poorly done copies that don't really do anything very well. I've owned a couple and they were great guitars. They were just really generic. I always thought I wanted one, but nothing they make does it for me more than another brand. They feel gimmicky to me.
> 
> I'm so glad that this is another model that I won't want to order as I can't afford it.



It probably has to do with the size of the business. 

Carvin is big enough for Fender, Gibson, PRS, Ibanez, etc. to come after with legitimate force, but not big enough to survive that, especially if it results in pulling models, etc. 

It doesn't help that most Carvins sit in the "sweet spot" of pricing for those bigger brands too, at least for the flag ship/legacy stuff. Another reason they'd be a target. 

Carvin does have a gimmick, affordable semi-custom quickly. Their quality has never been higher than anything else in similar pricing brackets and until very recently they never truly offered something you couldn't get elsewhere.



asher said:


> Not cool, dude. Take that out ASAP before a mod does it for you.



?


----------



## SnowfaLL

My guess is the obvious; this will be their version of the RGD, but with a twist! That twist being simply that while this is the reveal of an ultra-beveled standard bolt on 24 fret with potentially 25.5" and 27", 6-string and 7-string options, I think there will be a simultaneous reveal of the standard 24-fret bolt on in all those options too. It will be one model #, with the bevel being an add-on (much like the SC90 / SCB was)


----------



## asher

Max: There had been a quote of the last "mockup" post, but with the image replaced with something... rather sh!ttier.

Kind funny but not Ok as an inline image.


----------



## mbardu

SnowfaLL said:


> My guess is the obvious; this will be their version of the RGD, but with a twist! That twist being simply that while this is the reveal of an ultra-beveled standard bolt on 24 fret with potentially 25.5" and 27", 6-string and 7-string options, I think there will be a simultaneous reveal of the standard 24-fret bolt on in all those options too. It will be one model #, with the bevel being an add-on (much like the SC90 / SCB was)



The SC90 and SCB were separate models from the start though (not just an option) - not sure what you mean with that.

If they do a standard bolt then it would beg the question: does it also get the smaller heel? And do the 22 frets version get it too? That sounds like it would be a bit unwieldy to change everything in one go.


----------



## xzacx

Every time I see their bevels, it makes me think of a cheap imitation of those multi-level Knaggs tops. I don't like the Knaggs tops either, but it least those look like they were done right - to show multiple levels of figuring, rather than what looks like a shortcut.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

That bevel looks way too lopsided/asymmetrical to my liking.


----------



## bloc

Is that Knagg a real thing or a photoshop? Because it looks worse than any "maple stops here" Carvin I've ever seen tbh


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I think the solid color on this will look WAY better. The problem I have with these deep bevels is that the shape has to look good both on eht whole, and the bard on the inside of the bevel. It's one of the reasons I don't like the SCB - I feel like if the top stain is different from the body/bevel color then it highlights a weird shape, where the top part (the part near the chest) looks way too small compared to the bottom part (the part near the floor). 

But I will say I like the diminutive nature of the heel. I'm glad it's not blocky.


----------



## ASoC

After seeing that heel, I just may have to get one of these after I save up for a Vader, it all depends on how the horns look. If they're pointy, then this is a win. Definitely going for a solid finish though (probably radiation green, I bet metallic colors would look dope)


----------



## downburst82

Nlelith said:


> You can see the tip of the lower horn on that heel pic. Can't tell if it's very pointy, though.






Pretty sure this will be their take on the Uli Jon Roth sky guitar.  






(sorry I'm on my phone so can't add a picture for reference)
(figured it out)


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> It probably has to do with the size of the business.
> 
> Carvin is big enough for Fender, Gibson, PRS, Ibanez, etc. to come after with legitimate force, but not big enough to survive that, especially if it results in pulling models, etc.
> 
> It doesn't help that most Carvins sit in the "sweet spot" of pricing for those bigger brands too, at least for the flag ship/legacy stuff. Another reason they'd be a target.
> 
> Carvin does have a gimmick, affordable semi-custom quickly. Their quality has never been higher than anything else in similar pricing brackets and until very recently they never truly offered something you couldn't get elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Don't think Fender can go after anyone for the Strat body shape. Gibson and PRS definitely are a concern, as would Ibanez and, if they tried to copy a Strat headstock, Fender. 

Given that most of their guitars are derived from the Strat body, I don't think they have anything to worry about to simply make them more like a Strat body. 

I think most Carvins aren't attractive and Kiesel's idea of just heavily beveling anything he gets his hands on isn't helping, but other folks do see to like them or at least not mine. FWIW, I also thing the Suhr Modern is hideous, but folks go crazy for those. Just different strokes, I guess.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I think at some point the entire top will be one slanted bevel.

I'll stick with the hope for a CT7 Semi-hollow.


----------



## technomancer

I confess I'm interested in what the whole guitar looks like... and how it looks in a solid color. 

As for the Knaggs posted above, 90% of them are ugly as hell but every now and then he does one where both pieces are maple and it just works


----------



## CaptainD00M

At the risk of having things thrown at me, does the world really need yet ANOTHER 24 fret bolt on super strat?

I get that Carvins are more like, very accessible master built almost customs that other companies offer, but still its not like we are in short supply of companies who product profile revolves mostly around S shapes and usually with 24 frets, like:

Ibanez, Jackson, ESP (sorta), Charvel, Mayones, Suhr, Schecter and Music man.

Just saying'


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree, but if it's only a 25.5'' scale. If it's also available as a 25'', or 27'', that would be a nice way to add some variety, since the only beveled/carved Superstrats I can think of are the LTD MH-401B and the Ibanez RGD.


----------



## mbardu

CaptainD00M said:


> At the risk of having things thrown at me, does the world really need yet ANOTHER 24 fret bolt on super strat?
> 
> I get that Carvins are more like, very accessible master built almost customs that other companies offer, but still its not like we are in short supply of companies who product profile revolves mostly around S shapes and usually with 24 frets, like:
> 
> Ibanez, Jackson, ESP (sorta), Charvel, Mayones, Suhr, Schecter and Music man.
> 
> Just saying'



It's what you said about custom built.
Where else can you pick your woods, bridge, fretboard, frets, headstock, color, finish etc etc and have it delivered in less than 2 months? All keeping the MIA quality up.
For people who want that and on a 24-fret bolt, no options today..


----------



## JPhoenix19

Well, people have been asking for a 24-fret bolt-on... and assuming it comes out in a 7-string model everyone will have their 24-fret bolt-on 7-string model to criticize and whine about- albeit not quite a "Bolt" model.


----------



## VigilSerus

Well that was kinda fast


----------



## IPlayMetronome

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Well that was kinda fast


 It's a bolt neck beveled super tele!?


----------



## asher

But not encouraging, IMO.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Guys I think its time we just accept that it will be a Super Strat with only 2/3 of a drop top available


----------



## MoshJosh

I'm actually liking this more that I thought I would, minus the bevel haha


----------



## dirtool

1 piece body requested
problem solved


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dirtool said:


> 1 piece body requested
> problem solved



A solid, one piece figured body would be awesome. 

That said, given the current wood up charge wackiness, I can only imagine what that would cost. Rev


----------



## mnemonic

CaptainD00M said:


> At the risk of having things thrown at me, does the world really need yet ANOTHER 24 fret bolt on super strat?
> 
> I get that Carvins are more like, very accessible master built almost customs that other companies offer, but still its not like we are in short supply of companies who product profile revolves mostly around S shapes and usually with 24 frets, like:
> 
> Ibanez, Jackson, ESP (sorta), Charvel, Mayones, Suhr, Schecter and Music man.
> 
> Just saying'



Lefty here, yes we need more 24 fret bolt-ons, the selection is decidedly small D:


----------



## spudmunkey

Of all off their models with a non-drop-topped forearm contour (ncluding this one, all...4 (5, when counting the K6/7/8) of them), this is my favorite style, with the Vanquish a close second.


----------



## dirtool

MaxOfMetal said:


> A solid, one piece figured body would be awesome.
> 
> That said, given the current wood up charge wackiness, I can only imagine what that would cost. Rev




i'm thinking 1 piece ash body with antique ash treatment
1 piece figured wood body is too crazy


----------



## OmegaSlayer

That guitar is not great, but it has more reasons to exist than other stuff around (like the Wylde guitars  )


----------



## Erockomania




----------



## Mangle

*NVRMND*


----------



## stevexc

I love how people had the complete polar opposite reaction when the SCB was announced.

Like, ENTIRELY the opposite.

Unpopular opinion 1: Carvin/Kiesel puts out some ugly guitars.

Unpopular opinion 2: Knaggs are worse.

EDIT:



Mangle said:


> This may actually work in my favor. My gas for an Atlantean is reaching unheard of proportions but, (as we all know) who knows what lurks in the world of Daemoness? This reveal is headed right into that territory.... truly SSO kismet in action?!?!



Sorry, I dropped my /s tag - it is (and always was going to be) a superstrat.


----------



## Jonathan20022

^^^^^

I've already seen the model and it looks awesome, basically a tilt joint bolt on 6 or 7 string with a very sharp bevel that you can customize to your heart's content. Can you imagine it blacked out completely?






People's reactions are honestly hilarious, if they went with a unique shape or something other than a super strat the people saying "I would buy this instantly if it was an explorer", wouldn't actually buy anything 

How many Carvin Vs or Xs do you see out there? Yeah not that many because the super strat shape *actually* sells.


----------



## CaptainD00M

mnemonic said:


> Lefty here, yes we need more 24 fret bolt-ons, the selection is decidedly small D:



Ok you have the MOST valid argument 

I apologise to the 10% of the global populace I discriminated against.


----------



## jephjacques

Bolt-on 7s and 8s would be more interesting to me, but I don't hate the design. I don't think the bevel works with a figured maple top, but koa or claro walnut on a mahogany or walnut body could look cool. And it'll look rad in solid finishes or without a top.


----------



## Erockomania




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jonathan20022 said:


> How many Carvin Vs or Xs do you see out there? Yeah not that many because the super strat shape *actually* sells.



Doesn't help that Carvin has quite possibly the ugliest V and X guitars currently available.


----------



## MFB

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doesn't help that Carvin has quite possibly the ugliest V and X guitars currently available.



This.

They'd be more tolerable if they flipped the body orientation, but they'd still be off compared to traditional X/V shaped guitars


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Heavily figured black limba body would look great. How steep is that forearm contour?


----------



## decreebass

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> I've already seen the model and it looks awesome, basically a tilt joint bolt on 6 or 7 string with a very sharp bevel that you can customize to your heart's content. Can you imagine it blacked out completely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People's reactions are honestly hilarious, if they went with a unique shape or something other than a super strat the people saying "I would buy this instantly if it was an explorer", wouldn't actually buy anything
> 
> How many Carvin Vs or Xs do you see out there? Yeah not that many because the super strat shape *actually* sells.



I wish they would just reveal it then, you know? We all already know what it's gonna look like; why the games, Kiesel? Why the games?!?

I guess it is kinda fun, even though I'm doubtful of any surprise. But again; if it comes in a 7 and with a piezo, I'm in. Maybe even an 8-string version? can a boy dream?

In any case, I am mainly looking forward to the usual cluster of guitar images they reveal on the final reveal day that shows an assortment of that guitar...


----------



## MoshJosh

The more I look at it the more I like it haha slap a different headstock on and go top less  and you've got a sick guitar


----------



## cip 123

Will the offer different headstock shapes on this one?

It just looks like a bolt on DC, that they're pushing with this headstock so far? I might've missed some details I've not really been too hyped about this when I saw it was one of these reveal things.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> Will the offer different headstock shapes on this one?
> 
> It just looks like a bolt on DC, that they're pushing with this headstock so far? I might've missed some details I've not really been too hyped about this when I saw it was one of these reveal things.



I doubt they'd choose this to be the only guitar in thier entire lineup to only get one headstock choice. 

It's also a different silhouette than the DC series, and has that love-it-or-hate-it bevel. The 6-string DC series is also 25" scale, not 25.5".


----------



## TKOA-Dex

Is it bad that so far I kinda really want this? Looks like a Carvin take on an RGD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now I'm starting to wonder if it's going to be a heavily-beveled GH24 with sharper, deeper horns.


----------



## mbardu

MoshJosh said:


> The more I look at it the more I like it haha *slap a different headstock on and go top less*  and you've got a sick guitar



The reasonable course of action right there.

Still plenty of options to go by too.

Plain colors (yum the new yellow for instance) or metallic colors would look great.

Or if you want to see wood grain, then striped Walnut body, or AAT Ash, or well-figured black limba, a lot of good translucent colors too (Teal on AAT wouldn't look half bad).

As for the headstock, H33 or pointy reissue.


----------



## oracles

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doesn't help that Carvin has quite possibly the ugliest V and X guitars currently available.



1000000x this. I'm not big on ANY of Carvin's body shapes, but those two are by far the worst. Purely repulsive things. The only way they could get any worse is if Jeff gave them that horrendous bevel.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Jonathan20022 said:


> People's reactions are honestly hilarious, if they went with a unique shape or something other than a super strat the people saying "I would buy this instantly if it was an explorer", wouldn't actually buy anything



I dunno... People around here are pretty good at sticking to their words. With the Vader I seem to recall someone saying "if they made it 25.5 I'd buy it." Then they made it 25.5, and dude bought it. (I can't recall who it was but I want to say it was good ol' ferret, the OP but I may be wrong.)

I for one definitely would have snagged it if it was an explorer, even if that meant ditching my Gibson Explorer to fund it. I want a good ol' 7 string explorer, preferably one that's not white or black. I debating throwing the body of one together myself and slapping a random 7 string neck one it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The V220 is actually pretty cool. I've always wanted one for the longest time. 

Their other stuff... Yikes.  

The Ultra V would look 184x better if they flipped it over. They've actually done that once in awhile.


----------



## wannabguitarist

The length of the upper horn is really gonna make or break this guitar. From the pictures it still looks like it has the usual bulbous Carvin ass that make all their super strat shapes look a little off


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Ultra V would look 184x better if they flipped it over. They've actually done that once in awhile.



And with the best headstock they've ever had.


----------



## Jaxcharvel

narad said:


> And with the best headstock they've ever had.


 
Agreed


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The V220 is actually pretty cool. I've always wanted one for the longest time.
> 
> Their other stuff... Yikes.
> 
> The Ultra V would look 184x better if they flipped it over. They've actually done that once in awhile.





narad said:


> And with the best headstock they've ever had.



Hmmm, so if they made their V look more like one of the best selling Vs out there they might sell more Vs? Genius!  

I mean, I don't see folks hating this, and Jackson doesn't seem to have too much trouble moving them:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


>





You expect that thing to sell? I mean, the horns don't even match.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You expect that thing to sell? I mean, the horns don't even match.



Worst.Jelly.Donut._Ever._


----------



## ASoC

I think I'm going to have to see some solid colors/different headstocks on this model before I can truly judge whether or not I'd be interested in one


----------



## RevelGTR

With the way the bevel is, I can't imagine it looking anything other than ridiculous at this point.


----------



## mikesch

I'm fine with the bevels but don't like the way they look with the tops. If I could do a solid color up to the bevels I think I'd be ok, the raw wood behind just looks chintzy, especially with bursts. That being said I'll probably buy the hell out of this in solid hot pink.


----------



## Vicar in a Tutu

It's now official, no upper horn 
Talk about an anti-climax, I don't like it at all.


----------



## mcsalty




----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vicar in a Tutu said:


> It's now official, no upper horn
> Talk about an anti-climax, I don't like it at all.



Nope.

Not falling for it. 

Same thing happened with the Vader reveal.

EDIT: Here you go. Most recent reveal.


----------



## exo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not falling for it.
> 
> Same thing happened with the Vader reveal.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go. Most recent reveal.



What the hell are they doing with that HIDEOUSLY off center burst pattern?! It's almost like they intentionally tried to disguise the lack of top wood over the bevel by just spraying the crap out of the darkest color in the burst over it.....


----------



## ASoC

exo said:


> What the hell are they doing with that HIDEOUSLY off center burst pattern?! It's almost like they intentionally tried to disguise the lack of top wood over the bevel by just spraying the crap out of the darkest color in the burst over it.....



Don't question it, just get a solid color and forget the bevel


----------



## Alberto7

Vicar in a Tutu said:


> It's now official, no upper horn
> Talk about an anti-climax, I don't like it at all.



I admit, for a second I almost cried.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Vicar in a Tutu said:


>








EDIT: Just seen that it's fake, so that's good


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I eat back what I said.
It's ugly.


----------



## celticelk

exo said:


> What the hell are they doing with that HIDEOUSLY off center burst pattern?! It's almost like they intentionally tried to disguise the lack of top wood over the bevel by just spraying the crap out of the darkest color in the burst over it.....



It's centered on the top but not the body as a whole...? Yeah, I got nothin'. I hate bursts anyway.


----------



## feraledge

Let's be honest, that newest mock up wouldn't be shocking.
Kiesel, always cutting corners.... I wonder if Jeff's son is named Bevel.


----------



## TedEH

Chokey Chicken said:


> I want a good ol' 7 string explorer, preferably one that's not white or black. I debating throwing the body of one together myself and slapping a random 7 string neck one it.



+1, see my thread about the Perle-made 7 string destroyer body.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

feraledge said:


> Let's be honest, that newest mock up wouldn't be shocking.
> Kiesel, always cutting corners.... I wonder if Jeff's son is named Bevel.



My sleep deprived mind jumbled a lot of this together and took it to mean "I wonder if Jeff cuts his son." 

I'm going to sleep folks. I really need it.


----------



## asher

Chokey Chicken said:


> My sleep deprived mind jumbled a lot of this together and took it to mean "I wonder if Jeff cuts his son."
> 
> I'm going to sleep folks. I really need it.



ib4 terrible circumcision joke


----------



## stevexc

asher said:


> ib4 terrible circumcision joke



Too late 



Vicar in a Tutu said:


>


----------



## asher




----------



## celticelk

Vicar in a Tutu said:


>



It's that illegitimate child of an Ibanez S-series and a Dean Cadillac that we've always wanted!


----------



## gunshow86de

Kiesel Lithium 7-string single coils?


----------



## ferret

They've been working on single coil versions of the Lithium humbuckers for a while. Guess those are also being released with the Aries.

Full reveal on Instagram just now too.... No 8 string, no extended scale.

Still not on my "to buy" list but I have to admit, seeing the full thing, I like it better than I did before.


----------



## RevelGTR

It says "6 String", does that mean no 7's and 8's?
Edit: Never mind lol


----------



## narad

Huh, surprisingly good. Or maybe I've just been so primed for disappointment with all the terrible mockups


----------



## stevexc

stevexc said:


> but seriously, my money's on double cut version of the SCB. Available in 25" 6 and 25.5" 7.



Welp I was mostly right.


----------



## celticelk

That burst top with the natural "binding" and a different-color wood on the bottom - ugh.


----------



## celticelk

...and the model pages are live:

A6 ARIES BEVEL-TOP BOLT NECK GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com
A7 ARIES BEVEL-TOP BOLT NECK 7-STRING GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com


----------



## CaptainD00M

The 7 String really highlights just what a waste of pretty maple that bevel is. 

Well at least there is something nice for the lefties now and another 7 string single coil.


----------



## AndruwX

HOLY M-....
It actually looks good! Unlike...the rest of carvin guitars.


----------



## ferret

This one really works for me though, I dig.

Snatching a few others from product page:











Kinda interested in seeing a full shot of this one:


----------



## celticelk

CaptainD00M said:


> Well at least there is something nice for the lefties now and another 7 string single coil.



As long as you want it in the middle: the builder option is "add a middle SC" for $50. No SSS or HSS builds in the immediate future, it seems. Wonder if that option will appear in the other 7-string builders?


----------



## celticelk

ferret said:


> This one really works for me though, I dig.



Is that an ash body with an ash top? If so, why not just do a one-piece ash body? It's on the builder.

EDIT: I agree that this is a pretty appealing combo, though. If I was forced to play an Aries, that's the body I'd go for. (With an ebony board and fixed bridge, though.)


----------



## cardinal

AndruwX said:


> HOLY M-....
> It actually looks good! Unlike...the rest of carvin guitars.



Im excited! It actually looks good. I don't dig figured maple any more, so the bevel doesn't bother me. The horns both appear proportional, which is great. Not a fan of the headstock, but it works.


----------



## mbardu

Quick run down of options from the builder %
*it is available with piezo 
*it is available chambered 
*they forgot the "remove bezels" option

That back and heel look very smooth


----------



## ferret

celticelk said:


> Is that an ash body with an ash top? If so, why not just do a one-piece ash body? It's on the builder.



I don't really disagree, but some folks deliberately want that line of contrast on the bevel. For this one I would say I like it, but it'd have been cheaper to not do a top. (Edit: Though that's required for chambering.)

Unfortunately I couldn't find any examples of a one piece body with no top in their current photos.


----------



## mbardu

celticelk said:


> Is that an ash body with an ash top? If so, why not just do a one-piece ash body? It's on the builder.



Maybe to save weight with chambering. You gotta have a top wood to get that option.


----------



## stevexc

I really don't have strong feelings either way on this. I think my only complaint is that the "bevel" could have been closer in size to the "binding", like on the SCB, to give it a better aesthetic balance (IMO), but that's about it. Looks cool with a solid colour. It's just not quite exciting enough to make me say "I want that".



celticelk said:


> As long as you want it in the middle: the builder option is "add a middle SC" for $50. No SSS or HSS builds in the immediate future, it seems. Wonder if that option will appear in the other 7-string builders?



Could be Opt. 50-able? Or could be coming in the future if there's enough demand, they just have to punch a few buttons in the CNC, amirite (don't hit me, Max).



celticelk said:


> Is that an ash body with an ash top? If so, why not just do a one-piece ash body? It's on the builder.



Could be a chambered body, which they'd have to use a separate top for.


----------



## ShredFever

ferret said:


> This one really works for me though, I dig.
> 
> Snatching a few others from product page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda interested in seeing a full shot of this one:




Really digging the solid colors and the antique ash. Not sure about the ones with tops, though I'm not immediately turned off by them completely. Throw one of the Becker head stocks, or even one of their pointy 3x3s or 3x4s, and that's a pretty sweet looking guitar. Looks like you could come out with a pretty rad guitar for under a grand.


----------



## ferret

From Mike Jones on Carvin BBS:



Mike Jones said:


>


----------



## celticelk

For me, the most useful thing about the Aries launch so far is that the builder includes the AAT option, so I know what it costs and can take it into account when thinking about builds of models I would prefer. =)


----------



## ramses

The antique ash one looks excellent.

People better think long and hard when choosing tops and colors for this model. I like the one with burl maple top, but I don't like the one with flame maple.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I think it looks alright. I don't like the extreme beveling so much, but with the right kind of top and stain combo it could work. There should be some interesting guitars coming out from this design.

The solid color ones rremind me of the purple KxK 7 that is available in the dealers section. I'd imagine it's really comfortable.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

If at all, I think I'd order this with a solid color. I just can't gel with a top that looks like it's sliding off the body  love the shape though! Like I said, I think one of these or a CT24 will be my next good 6 string.


----------



## cip 123

I really like them. I wasn't hyped for the reveal but now they're out they look really good.

I like and dislike the bevel, Yes for comfort and some finishes it looks good some it just ruins it.

I think the reveal thing just over hypes it. I'm more interested now its reveal than I was before.


----------



## mbardu

They are really pushing the new headstock!

*edit : for better or for worse


----------



## mnemonic

I do like the shape now I've seen the top horn. Still not 100% on the bevel even on the solid colors. Maybe I will be once I see some more examples. 



stevexc said:


> Could be Opt. 50-able? Or could be coming in the future if there's enough demand, they just have to punch a few buttons in the CNC, amirite (don't hit me, Max).



They've option 50'd that sort of stuff before, I've seen single-humbucker DC7's and 8's, and I've been told of a DC7 with H/S layout though I never saw a picture. 

If I got one, I would probably go H/S, or H/S/S, though I think I would get a Vader before one of these anyway. Bolt neck is tempting though.


----------



## MoshJosh

That grey


----------



## feraledge

I like how they have a beautiful top and an amazing finish and then apply it to 75% of the top.



Not.


----------



## Zado

Not bad,but I can live without one. The idea was great,I like beveled guitars,but that one looks just like an exageration,especially with the figured ones. Too bad,it had potential


----------



## gunshow86de

The most exciting thing for me, is that an option-50 H-S Vader 7 seems possible now. 

The bevel definitely looks better with the solid colors too.


----------



## Alberto7

Not bad, actually, not bad at all. I dig them, though I am not super excited about them. Also, is it me, or are they just beveling their already existing models?  Looking forward to that XB227.


----------



## bloc

Heeeeyyyyy not too shabby!

Obviously the patterned top ones are yikes-o-rama but the natural wood and solid coloured ones look great. Pretty much in the same vein as a Vader.


----------



## xzacx

The lopsided burst patterns are really stupid looking to me. I'd assume it would look even worse though with an even burst across the bevel. I guess that's just an example of another Carvin design just "not working" for my tastes. That said, I don't think the solid colors are bad, and the ash one could have been really cool if it was a solid piece.


----------



## asher

xzacx said:


> The lopsided burst patterns are really stupid looking to me. I'd assume it would look even worse though with an even burst across the bevel. I guess that's just an example of another Carvin design just "not working" for my tastes. That said, I don't think the solid colors are bad, and the ash one could have been really cool if it was a solid piece.



Maybe you could get them to get a thick one-piece body and slice it into regular body and drop-top thicknesses? Then you could treat it like a chambered two-piece, except the top should blend close to seamlessly


----------



## narad

xzacx said:


> and the ash one could have been really cool if it was a solid piece.



Oh c'mon - hardly noticeable at all.


----------



## jwade

Meh. Carvin gets less interesting to me every time they announce something 'new'.


----------



## MoshJosh

NO CARVIN STRAT HEADSTOCK? You have to go pointy? You done f*cked it up!


----------



## HighGain510

NEEDS MOAR BEVEL!!!  I do find it funny that they even call it the "Bevel Top Model" too...  Honestly, just like the Vader, the shape isn't awful with a solid color. That being said, just as it was with the Vader, they're ruining a lot of potential figured top orders because of how they're contouring and painting their guitars.


----------



## big_aug

The figured tops look absolutely hideous. They should have done solid colors and natural wood only to spare themselves


----------



## Alberto7

HighGain510 said:


> NEEDS MOAR BEVEL!!!  I do find it funny that they even call it the "Bevel Top Model" too...  Honestly, just like the Vader, the shape isn't awful with a solid color. That being said, just as it was with the Vader, they're ruining a lot of potential figured top orders because of how they're contouring and painting their guitars.



While I agree, that's kind of why they have their other, non-beveled models. With that said, it would be really cool if they came up with more carved top models, so that we could have all kinds of bevels and fancy curves without having to sacrifice the beauty of a figured top.


----------



## spudmunkey

gunshow86de said:


> The most exciting thing for me, is that an option-50 H-S Vader 7 seems possible now.



Sort of...the biggest hurdle is neck-construction. The only *real* hurdle is how the set-necks are attached on the carved-top models. You can't delete the neck pickup, or replace it with a single coil. I don't see they couldn't have put an AP11 or S60 into the neck of a Vader...but now that the Kiesel model is out, I suspect they will be more WANTING to do it, rather than needing to be convinced.


----------



## Matthew

Forget the top, look at that made in Indonesia style neck joint. I've never understood how a company can produce a square joint when the AANJ exists. The solid colors look pretty good with the bevel, but that joint just kills it for me.

Edit: Also, there's a $40 upcharge for a matching headstock now. Default is clear matte maple (assuming it's whatever your neck wood is).


----------



## TemjinStrife

Matthew said:


> Forget the top, look at that made in Indonesia style neck joint. I've never understood how a company can produce a square joint when the AANJ exists. The solid colors look pretty good with the bevel, but that joint just kills it for me.
> 
> Edit: Also, there's a $40 upcharge for a matching headstock now. Default is clear matte maple (assuming it's whatever your neck wood is).



They could definitely cut the treble-side corner of the block joint at an angle to follow the bolts. That was the only thing that stuck out as odd to me.


----------



## gunch

would buy with the sharp 3x3


----------



## Jayd41

I'm at the point where I can't see buying a 7 string unless it's 26.5 or longer for the tunings I use. 
Was really hoping for a 27" option on the 7 string like the Vader. 
Oh well.. guess I'll just have to order another Vader instead.


----------



## Vairish

I don't mind the bevel on this as much as I do on the Vader. With the Vader it looks like they were too lazy/incompetent to do a drop top so they just didn't bother. At least with this the bevel has a bit more flair to it which makes it look more like a creative choice.

Still hate the new headstock. It's far too pointy for the body. I'd much prefer something like:


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I feel like someone dropped a planer and called it a new guitar model...


----------



## JPhoenix19

gunshow86de said:


> Kiesel Lithium 7-string single coils?



OMG I am excite

I'm probably definately going to save for an HSH Aries 7 with a different headstock.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I didn't mind the vader cut off, but these guitars just look melty. Like it got too hot and the top slid downwards like ice cream in a cone. In solid color or certain non-figured wood combos I think it looks cool though. I may pick one up at some point just because why the hell not for under $1k?


----------



## bloc

Chokey Chicken said:


> I didn't mind the vader cut off, but these guitars just look melty. Like it got too hot and the top slid downwards like ice cream in a cone.



Both the bevels of this and the Vader make it look like the guitars started out as flat tops, and then the builders took the top corner of each one to a belt sander and left it there for a few minutes


----------



## thrsher

I wonder if you can opt 50 to bevel the whole top wood


----------



## A-Branger

Think the bevel at the top is way too strong. It needs more around the rest of the guitar to balance it out. Either a small amount at the bottom, and more inside the horns, spacially on the top horn that doesnt have any. If they give a bit more to the lower one and match the top horn with the bottom that would look soooo much better.

I like the difference in woods on the bevel, but I think the top wood should have come at least half way down that bevel in tickness. Being such a big bevel at the top it just trows the guitar design way off when two different woods (or colors) are used. The top wood just looks off in shape, out of balance with the guitar. and with the "bottom shape", its like two different guitars in top of each other but they dont match

solid colors look pretty good as it looks as a one guitar, but again if the hors would had more bevel (specially the top one) would had finish the guitar perfectly

so for me this was a big "meh"


----------



## ovlott

The bevel does appear a tad too large, but I bet it makes the guitar pretty damn comfy.

I want one of these, but it`s definitely gonna be solid colour one or have no top wood for the body.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

New Carvin Kiesel merch:


----------



## xzacx

^that's way better than their actual merch


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Don't forget this one....


----------



## feraledge

Bevel Affliction. 

I feel like the way Kiesel views edges as if it's almost like a sports/racing thing that I just don't get.


----------



## technomancer

So I've seen it... I bet it's comfortable to play but I don't see myself buying one


----------



## Jaxcharvel

Man, this guitar is getting a lot of ..... Lol. I think it's better than the RGD. I personally love it. Think I'm gonna get an A6, swamp ash, nightburst, with a birdseye board.


----------



## sartorious

I like it. Sure, the horns could be a little pointier for my taste (less banana-like) and make some attempt to gel with the headstock, but it hits several of my likes.

Bevels. I place a premium on comfort. A bevel would eliminate some of my bitching about ergonomics. I agree the offset figured tops or bursts look kind of odd, but I have no interest in them anyway. If I get an A7, it'll be solid color.

Perhaps the only hangup for me is the scale length. But I see the upper horn ends near the 12th fret, like the DC7X and DC800. Either it's pushed that far forward to balance lost body wood, or maybe they'll offer another scale, like the Vader's initial situation but reversed. (except I don't hear enough whining here to expect a 27" option)

Basically, I want an RGD with a few extras. This is close and gives me some hope.


----------



## Jaxcharvel

I'd get an A7 but I have enough 7 strings, but I need a good non Floyd 6. This fits the bill for what I'd want.


----------



## HaloHat

mnemonic said:


> They've option 50'd that sort of stuff before, I've seen single-humbucker DC7's and 8's, and I've been told of a DC7 with H/S layout though I never saw a picture.
> .



My 2nd DC7X. It is almost done being turned into a 27" scale, Bloodwood necked, Purple Heart fret boarded Flying V guitar with a Lacewood body and Cocobolo top 










So the new Aries makes three currently available Kiesel 7 strings I would buy if they had a 27" scale option available.
X227X
TL7X
Aries 7X

Add the Kiesel versions of a 7 string Explorer and Flying V to the list when it happens...
DO LIKE the new Aries bolt neck heel, decent job. I'd rock that. I love bolt necks [insert Frankenstein pic lol]

p.s. - The above guitar was the first Carvin/Kiesel to use Bloodwood or Purple Heart. Now we just need Jeff to add the Bloodwood and Wenge to the wood options and do something positive about the 27" scale guitar hard case issue for the in-line head stocks 
p.s.s - bummed that the past "customer provided wood" option that was so easy to do is now next to impossible and just crazy expensive. Oh well, too bad for me.


----------



## dirtool

HaloHat said:


> Bloodwood necked, Purple Heart fret boarded



is that bloodwood neck & purple heart fingerboard an 50 option?
how much does it cost?


----------



## big_aug

I just don't know how someone comes up with a design like this and thinks it's a good idea 

Not even hating on it. Just more like stunned after looking at it again


----------



## HaloHat

dirtool said:


> is that bloodwood neck & purple heart fingerboard an 50 option?
> how much does it cost?



Yes it was an option 50 for sure [non standard and not offered by Carvin-Kiesel at the time]. You probably could get a Purple Heart fret board nowadays, though of course you would have to talk to the sales guys/Jeff about that.

I provided most of the woods for this and my first DC7X [ebony top and back and a 5 pc wenge and black limba neck] using a process Carvin-Kiesel calls "customer provided wood". The wood you source and buy. Not for the faint of heart as Carvin-Kiesel can reject the wood you send them for any reason they want and that is the way it is. They were very good about telling me the specs the wood had to meet and also very clear about possible rejection as well as the no return op50 issue etc. Of course you also have them tell you the size they want the wood blanks. I sent a lot extra hoping Jef might dig the woods. Looks like he liked the Purple Heart anyways but I'd take the bloodwood and wenge over it myself ha.

Jeff does not seem like he is interested in doing it anymore and the price I was quoted if he would was... well, I said thanks, but no thanks ha.

My first DC7X was the last "Elite" model Carvin before starting the Kiesel Edition guitars. Yep I got a hella deal. I could see why Jeff wants more $ now. But not as much as he wants imo lol. Grateful for the ones I did get done and they did an awesome job on the builds for sure.


----------



## Jaxcharvel

I wanna see that ebony top DC7X.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Everytime I look at it something new pops into my mind.
I think that the crazy bevel + double wood fade is too busy, especially with that kind of "binding".
Next stop nightmare...the "Taurus", I'll leave the photoshop abomination to stevexc


----------



## HaloHat

Jaxcharvel said:


> I wanna see that ebony top DC7X.



Yes sir 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/265096-ngd-carvin-dc7x-love.html


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Meh...

The multi layering looks so gaudy and cheap tbh, but I already had my reservations about Kiesel's aesthetic sense.


----------



## canuck brian

Honestly that brutal bevel looks lazy. Why obliterate a matched top like that?


----------



## chewpac

i like the antique ash treated one. 

not sure it's my style. i love my dc700...but there definitely is some sort of appeal to this model. i felt the same way about the vader when it first came out - didn't like it. now i think it looks very cool, but not for me. 

this one i can probably get behind, though. it seems like there will be some colors and finishes that work very well, while others will look gaudy and terrible/off balance. 

i'm looking forward to seeing more examples.


----------



## n4t

Honestly I don't get all the griping. They have several superstrats with full tops on them (a super rare item to be sure), what in Sam's Hell would be the point of another? 

I like the asthetic of giving the guitar a more 3D look. Something different than the endless single and doublecut sameness. Tons of options on how you can accent the bevel (binding, colors, woods) or you can just do a solid color. 

Do any real people care that the maple top is an inch smaller, or that the burst is 'off-center' (duh) - or is it just the OCD nutjobs with too much internet time? 

My biggest problem is by the time I spec this, or an SCB, to my liking I can no longer justify the cost for a 7th guitar. Eventually I will add one of these to my collection.


----------



## big_aug

n4t said:


> Honestly I don't get all the griping. They have several superstrats with full tops on them (a super rare item to be sure), what in Sam's Hell would be the point of another?
> 
> I like the asthetic of giving the guitar a more 3D look. Something different than the endless single and doublecut sameness. Tons of options on how you can accent the bevel (binding, colors, woods) or you can just do a solid color.
> 
> Do any real people care that the maple top is an inch smaller, or that the burst is 'off-center' (duh) - or is it just the OCD nutjobs with too much internet time?
> 
> My biggest problem is by the time I spec this, or an SCB, to my liking I can no longer justify the cost for a 7th guitar. Eventually I will add one of these to my collection.



Its not OCD man. It looks terrible. I don't care about Carvin either way, but it's flat out ugly.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

n4t said:


> Honestly I don't get all the griping. They have several superstrats with full tops on them (a super rare item to be sure), what in Sam's Hell would be the point of another?
> 
> I like the asthetic of giving the guitar a more 3D look. Something different than the endless single and doublecut sameness. Tons of options on how you can accent the bevel (binding, colors, woods) or you can just do a solid color.
> 
> Do any real people care that the maple top is an inch smaller, or that the burst is 'off-center' (duh) - or is it just the OCD nutjobs with too much internet time?
> 
> My biggest problem is by the time I spec this, or an SCB, to my liking I can no longer justify the cost for a 7th guitar. Eventually I will add one of these to my collection.



Carvin/kiesel has a lot of bolt on 6/7 string bolt on guitars with full tops? People have personal taste and are entitled to think .... is ugly. I personally don't mind it, but I'm not going to crap on people for having an opinion.


----------



## stevexc

n4t said:


> Honestly I don't get all the griping. They have several superstrats with full tops on them (a super rare item to be sure), what in Sam's Hell would be the point of another?
> 
> I like the asthetic of giving the guitar a more 3D look. Something different than the endless single and doublecut sameness. Tons of options on how you can accent the bevel (binding, colors, woods) or you can just do a solid color.
> 
> Do any real people care that the maple top is an inch smaller, or that the burst is 'off-center' (duh) - or is it just the OCD nutjobs with too much internet time?
> 
> My biggest problem is by the time I spec this, or an SCB, to my liking I can no longer justify the cost for a 7th guitar. Eventually I will add one of these to my collection.



Welcome to SSO, where if you don't like it, it's an abomination that ruins everything, but if you do like it, it's the second coming of Misha!


----------



## narad

stevexc said:


> Welcome to SSO, where if you don't like it, it's an abomination that ruins everything, but if you do like it, it's the second coming of Misha!



We all know if Misha presented this as his sig everyone would be saying, "wow, look at that deep bevel -- it looks so comfy! Great design, Misha!"


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

The only thing that this thing has going for it is the carbon fiber neck reinforcement... I'm at a loss as to why someone would pay a $50 premium over the DC127 or ST300 for a bolt-on instrument. Anybody know something that I don't?


----------



## celticelk

Mo Jiggity said:


> The only thing that this thing has going for it is the carbon fiber neck reinforcement... I'm at a loss as to why someone would pay a $50 premium over the DC127 or ST300 for a bolt-on instrument. Anybody know something that I don't?



Some people strongly prefer bolt-on necks, apparently. Also, 25.5" scale instead of 25".


----------



## Chokey Chicken

narad said:


> We all know if Misha presented this as his sig everyone would be saying, "wow, look at that deep bevel -- it looks so comfy! Great design, Misha!"



Misha has a particular taste in guitars. Quite honestly, if he released it as a SIG I'd be wondering who dropped him on his head since it's way off base from what is typical of him.

I feel it worth saying that seeing this guitar in Jeff's video has me appreciating it a bit more even with a figured top. Still not my first choice but its not as fugly as I initially thought.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

celticelk said:


> Some people strongly prefer bolt-on necks, apparently. Also, 25.5" scale instead of 25".



Touche. I also just peeped the vid on the Kiesel Facebook and the top edge of that thing is sexy... sort of reminds me of the Ibanez Radius series. I agree that they should have beveled more than just the top, however. Imagine how badass this instrument would look with that kind of bevel the whole way around the guitar


----------



## narad

"Because so much of the model is beveled away, you get a lighter guitar typically."

$#*t son, bevel so hard it's also your solution to weight relief!?


----------



## kevdes93

I definitely like it more after seeing the video. Kinda reminds me of an Ibby S


----------



## xzacx

I watched the video. Hearing him say that headstock was designed for the Aries is just puzzling. Other than the fact that they both have bevels, I don't see how they go together.


----------



## ferret

Jeff loves to market speak. That headstock didn't even start with a bevel, he added that after they revealed it.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

canuck brian said:


> Honestly that brutal bevel looks lazy. Why obliterate a matched top like that?



I agree 100%. They went overboard with it in what was probably an attempt to be different. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.


----------



## RevelGTR

I'm liking it the more I look at it. I feel like Jeff ends up saying "Errr... Yeah! That was intentional!" An awful lot.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

It will look cool in a solid color, but figured tops look stupid with that lazy bevel.


----------



## Zado




----------



## absolutorigin

I never really liked the Carvin/Kiesel aesthetic too much, so I'm not too much of a fan of the figured top version. The solid opaque ones do look pretty cool though.


----------



## SandyRavage

I don't totally understand what makes this so different than other carvin offerings. Sure it fleshes out the line slightly and fills some gaps but this doesn't look better or worse than any of their other lineup, and don't understand the love/hate. This is more of the same from Carvin and not particularly interesting (or as well designed) compared to the Vader.


----------



## olejason

Kiesel is the Ed Hardy of guitars when he gets to pick specs. Thank god you can order them however you want.


----------



## narad

olejason said:


> Kiesel is the Ed Hardy of guitars when he gets to pick specs.



He's the Ed Hardy of shirts too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually really like the shape. It's probably my favorite Superstrat one they've done since the Bolt. 

They really should have fixed the bevels, though. Just throwing the single huge-ass bevel covering 1/3rd of the guitar seems like a huge afterthought. Should have REALLY shrunk the bevel, add a matching in-horn bevel on the top horn, and added a lower-body bevel much like the SCB.

Also, more headstock options. The non-pointy standard 6-in-line would have been perfect for this one, and the 3x4 non-pointy one would have been perfect for the 7-string. At least there's the option for the 6-string Jackson ripoff on the 6-string.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I think Carvin is trying to repeat previously successful methods (hype, new model, influx of new orders, repeat). More options is never a problem, so hopefully it works for them.


----------



## Opion

I might actually be in the minority here with this model. The more I see it, the more I like it - i've always felt that Carvin's aesthetic choices were always just...a little off, kinda cheap looking, and different for the sake of being different (I see some people agree with me on that one). But I kinda sorta dig this model, and not just on the basis of looks - I specced on a pretty awesome Aries with stainless jumbo frets, a custom stain finish, Wilkinson trem, ebony board, luminlays, alder body/maple neck, with a hardshell case added, and my total came to a whopping $1200. That, to me, is pretty magnificent, considering Ibanez is charging that much for Iron Labels.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

n4t said:


> Do any real people care that the maple top is an inch smaller, or that the burst is 'off-center' (duh) - or is it just the OCD nutjobs with too much internet time?



Dude, it's a guitar. No one's trying to insult your first-born son. 

It's lazy design. End of story. Add a single oversized forearm bevel and make it seem like the next best thing.


----------



## Jaxcharvel

HaloHat said:


> Yes sir
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/265096-ngd-carvin-dc7x-love.html


 
That is pure sex. Mine is a tung oiled claro walnut, which looks similar, but I really dig this ebony.


----------



## atticus1088

The more I see the guitars in real photos, the more I could see myself getting a build of one. I can definitely see how some builds just won't work well for this model. I'm considering going for one with a 1pc Swamp Ash body and with the Ultra-Thin raw-tone finish in black which is no upcharge (I called and asked).

Like this SCB7:




Or 





Here's one from Jeff's Facebook:





I like on this one, how the flamed maple end/bevel is some-what concealed by the burst.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually really like the shape. It's probably my favorite Superstrat one they've done since the Bolt.
> 
> They really should have fixed the bevels, though. Just throwing the single huge-ass bevel covering 1/3rd of the guitar seems like a huge afterthought. Should have REALLY shrunk the bevel, add a matching in-horn bevel on the top horn, and added a lower-body bevel much like the SCB.
> 
> Also, more headstock options. The non-pointy standard 6-in-line would have been perfect for this one, and the 3x4 non-pointy one would have been perfect for the 7-string. At least there's the option for the 6-string Jackson ripoff on the 6-string.



I was on the builder earlier today thinking to myself that the standard reverse in-line would look great with this model  there aren't any hard points on the body, so why force them on the headstock? That's why I got the reverse standard (3 on top of 4) headstock on my DC7X. 

Honestly, I'm fine with how the bevel goes across most of the top of the guitar (bridge-to-neck-ways) I just wish that they had gone with a more steep bevel that didn't intrude so much into the middle of the guitar towards the pickups, you know? 

Like I said before, I'd probably go with a solid color on this model, or maybe a 1-piece ash body with the antique treatment


----------



## Hollowway

atticus1088 said:


> The more I see the guitars in real photos, the more I could see myself getting a build of one. I can definitely see how some builds just won't work well for this model. I'm considering going for one with a 1pc Swamp Ash body and with the Ultra-Thin raw-tone finish in black which is no upcharge (I called and asked).
> 
> Like this SCB7:



Now THAT is hot. I'd rock that one without question. Understated, but far from boring.


----------



## bloc

Agreed, that's the best SCB I've ever seen by a mile


----------



## dirtool

HaloHat said:


> Yes sir
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/265096-ngd-carvin-dc7x-love.html



i really wenge,it's beautiful
hope carvin will have wenge option soon


----------



## dirtool

btw,there's chambered body option available, what's the different between solid body and chambered body?
why there's no such option on neck-thru model?


----------



## runbirdman

I just haven't been able to get on board with all of the heavily beveled Kiesels. I think the LPMs and NZs are great but the SCBs and the Aries just look terrible to me. The X220s are in the same boat as all of the rest of the extreme- shape Carvins: cringe worthy.


----------



## celticelk

atticus1088 said:


>



Damn, that's hot. The only thing I'd change is to give it the 2VT option. That might need to be my next guitar.


----------



## Danukenator

Funniest threat in a long time. 

The model ended up being decent looking w/ solid colors.


----------



## big_aug

Yea, the natural wood ones aren't too bad either.

I can't wait for some NGDs from people who got the figured tops though lol


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Chokey Chicken said:


> Carvin/kiesel has a lot of bolt on 6/7 string bolt on guitars with full tops? People have personal taste and are entitled to think .... is ugly. I personally don't mind it, but I'm not going to crap on people for having an opinion.


Only six string, butGH24 GREG HOWE SIGNATURE BOLT NECK ELECTRIC GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com


----------



## atticus1088

Another image from their Instagram.






A lot of you guys make it seem like this is the worst thing to happen since the EBMM shovel


----------



## MoshJosh

I'm definitely in the "the more I see the more I like" group. 

One of my favorite Carvin/Kiesel guitars.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

atticus1088 said:


> Another image from their Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of you guys make it seem like this is the worst thing to happen since the EBMM shovel




Then I guess I'm in the minority when I say that I like the EBMM shovel?

I feel the bevel would work well if the shape was more like the Magesty or the Horizon III rather than a normal superstratum shape. That said, In actually digging the design though I'm not a huge bolt on fan.


----------



## atticus1088

TauSigmaNova said:


> Then I guess I'm in the minority when I say that I like the EBMM shovel?



I don't mind the majesty (except for the fake carbon fiber maple part), I'm really referring to the SS.org thread on the majesty. It was a lot like this one, especially since the reveal was hyped up as well, but I didn't make that clear in my post.


----------



## stevexc

atticus1088 said:


> I don't mind the majesty (except for the fake carbon fiber maple part), I'm really referring to the SS.org thread on the majesty. It was a lot like this one, especially since the reveal was hyped up as well, but I didn't make that clear in my post.



I don't think I've ever seen a reveal thread that WASN'T like this.

But that's just how the internet works. The people who REALLY like it want everyone to know. The people who DON'T like it want the same. It's basically a dual circlejerk, really.

Plus there's the herd mentality aspect... if one person, usually someone fairly visible in the community, says "it's ugly" you're going to have a bunch of people agreeing, even if they don't have that strong of an opinion.

In the end, it's a new Carvin/Kiesel, it checks a lot of boxes for a lot of people, and it's gonna sell like hotcakes. I don't like it enough to consider ordering it even if I could afford it, but clearly there are a lot of people - if not necessarily the more vocal ones in this thread - who will.


----------



## asher

I still wish it had longer and a bit pointier horns =/ at least the top one. It'd help the bevel line move through the rest of the guitar better.


----------



## kevdes93

New cloud inlays?


----------



## technomancer

kevdes93 said:


> New cloud inlays?



They can do hideous crap like that but offset dots are unobtanium


----------



## kevdes93

technomancer said:


> They can do hideous crap like that but offset dots are unobtanium



Offset dots are what I'm holding out for... but if they would rather do cloud inlays I might as well move on at this point


----------



## ASoC

Why is the 15th fret a diamond if the 17th has a cloud? That can't be real. They can't be THAT bad at designing guitars


----------



## atticus1088

Those cloud inlays are from Craig Chaquico's Signature Acoustic and they're an older design. Craig recently converted his signature to a Kiesel. Maybe he's getting an electric signature as well?

I would love Offset dots...


----------



## tian

Because of the semi-custom nature of Carvin/Kiesel and letting anyone create what they want, I've always sort of expected to see some gaudy looking guitars but seeing these aesthetic trainwrecks from the company directly is just weird.


----------



## narad

ASoC said:


> Why is the 15th fret a diamond if the 17th has a cloud? That can't be real. They can't be THAT bad at designing guitars





atticus1088 said:


> Those cloud inlays are from Craig Chaquico's Signature Acoustic, Craig recently converted his signature to a Kiesel. Maybe he's getting an electric signature as well?



Ha, yea, don't be so hasty to judge. It's not that Kiesel is THAT bad at designing guitars, it's just that his guitars are generally so poorly designed that they attract the type of endorsers that _are_ THAT bad at designing guitars


----------



## big_aug

I guess I'm in the "growing on me" the more I see category too. That one dark orange/sunset burst looked pretty good. And I bet its comfy. I wouldn't order but I'd be cool with a solid color model.


----------



## AndruwX

You guys know this guitar would look awesome with a natural finish and top.


----------



## DeathCubeK

Does this remind anyone else of the MusicMan JP series but with longer horns?


----------



## ryanscott6

I like the solid colors but some are the others are pretty bad. Just because then can do something, doesn't mean they should.


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit the solid colors with the reverse headstock are growing on me...


----------



## atticus1088

That aquaburst ain't half bad...


----------



## celticelk

^^^ See, I think those look hideous. Different strokes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, just stick with a one-piece body or a solid color and it's okay.


----------



## atticus1088

technomancer said:


> Got to admit the solid colors with the reverse headstock are growing on me...



I can definitely see how the ones with tops aren't for everyone.

In-stock page..

A6H @ $1059





A7H @ $1109


----------



## technomancer

celticelk said:


> ^^^ See, I think those look hideous. Different strokes.



Yep, those look like crap


----------



## Jonathan20022

I love that purple satin, I hope it goes up for sale vs being someone's order. But it has a better chance of being the former since it's only been open for orders for literally a few days.


----------



## stevexc

I actually like the purple one... but I'd like it a hell of a lot more if the bevel stayed closer to the edge. Like, keeping the whole thing more-or-less proportionate, imagine it shifted so that it ends right at the strap pin... I'll do a sh(tty mockup in a bit.

Obviously I'd have to have it in blue or green, but same idea, with the colour over the natural wood and the top and the natural binding.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I like the contrast in the blue one but I know I would eventually get tired of looking at it on my wall. Loving the solid colored models


----------



## ChubbyEwok

I actually really like that aquaburst one.


----------



## bloc

That lime green 6 string looks scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really wanna see one in a solid color and the Jackson headstock.


----------



## atticus1088

Would love to see one in this color (Chevy Lime Rock Green).


----------



## feraledge

technomancer said:


> They can do hideous crap like that but offset dots are unobtanium



This times a million.


----------



## Jake

This model has my interest, in a solid color of course. I've been toying with a white and gold/maple dc600 for a few months now but I kinda feel like this would be better.

EDIT: Just spec'd one out and oh boy this is not good for my wallet after a couple of paychecks


----------



## Hollowway

The main problem I have with these huge bevels is that they finish the guitar top as if there were no bevel. So the finish only covers the flat part, which gives it this super weird asymmetric shape. And while asymmetry is cool, this one doesn't appear that anyone considered what it would look like when you highlight the shape itself.


----------



## Samark

Square neck join? Sigh.


----------



## downburst82

Samark said:


> Square neck join? Sigh.



Ya that kinda kills it for me a bit, I mean why didn't they bevel that more?

Its not bad but its not good


----------



## cardinal

They should try a figured top without any sunbursting. Just an even transparent finish over the maple portion. That may look much better than the strangely offset burst. 

Or they could reduce the size of the bevel (making it look nearly identical to the RGD...).


----------



## JD27

It's not bad in a single color. Give it a hipshot and reverse headstock and I think I'd be happy.


----------



## celticelk

^^^ That's the only Aries I've liked, and that reaction has much more to do with my love for the AAT finish than for anything to do with the shape.


----------



## stevexc

I did this in like 30 seconds to show everyone who cares (ie nobody, but you're reading anyways! HA) where I'd prefer the bevel to be. PREPARE TO BE UNDERHWELMED.







And stock for reference:





It's not a massive change but IMO makes it a bit more balanced.


----------



## narad

I suppose on solid colors I actually prefer _theirs_ -- your reinterpretation is obviously the better design, but it also looks super generic given the types of guitars we're used to seeing. I didn't think I'd be a "worse is better, as long as it's different!" guy, especially after seeing everyone's shoddy reinterpretation of the blackmachine headstock, but there it is.


----------



## russmuller

stevexc said:


> I did this in like 30 seconds to show everyone who cares (ie nobody, but you're reading anyways! HA) where I'd prefer the bevel to be. PREPARE TO BE UNDERHWELMED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stock for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a massive change but IMO makes it a bit more balanced.



I totally agree with this. If the body has the same outline as the existing DC guitars with the wide symmetrical rear bouts, then I appreciate your take on the bevel.

What I think would have been better is to make those bouts asymmetrical to trim the top edge of the body in toward the bevel's edge instead of bringing the bevel closer to the body's edge. But that's just my aesthetic preference.

As they are now, the Aries may not be *quite* as sleek as the RGD, but it's pretty close and really affordable.


----------



## dirtool

actually i am curious about the chambered body option
what's the different?
why there's no such option with neck-thru model?


----------



## dirtool

russmuller said:


> I totally agree with this. If the body has the same outline as the existing DC guitars with the wide symmetrical rear bouts, then I appreciate your take on the bevel.
> 
> What I think would have been better is to make those bouts asymmetrical to trim the top edge of the body in toward the bevel's edge instead of bringing the bevel closer to the body's edge. But that's just my aesthetic preference.
> 
> As they are now, the Aries may not be *quite* as sleek as the RGD, but it's pretty close and really affordable.








this one really got some rgd feel


----------



## stevexc

dirtool said:


> actually i am curious about the chambered body option
> what's the different?
> why there's no such option with neck-thru model?



This is what a chambered body guitar typically looks like (note: this isn't a Carvin and their chambers may be different, but it's the same idea):






The biggest advantage is lower weight. I've heard a lot of debate as to tonal differences with nothing really to back anything up, but if anything the tone MAY be slightly darker and you may lose some sustain - but probably not noticeably so.

For Carvins you have to order a top wood if you get a chambered guitar. Basically they use a slightly thinner body blank, route the chambers, and then slap a top on there so it winds up being normal thickness.

I don't know why chambering isn't in the builder for the neck-thru guitars (at least, not the DC600) but I wouldn't be surprised if they allowed people to request it when phoning in the order.


----------



## Shask

I tend to also fall in that "Carvin's almost look good, but a little off" category.

I actually think this is one of the better looking ones. Yes, it has the bevel, but the body dont seem as round, which is usually the problem.

It actually reminds me of an ESP Viper. It's like a Viper mixed with a Jackson Soloist.

Love that they finally did a 25.5" bolt on. Now if they would just offer something smaller than 1.69" nut widths, we would be in business!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

stevexc said:


> I don't know why chambering isn't in the builder for the neck-thru guitars (at least, not the DC600) but I wouldn't be surprised if they allowed people to request it when phoning in the order.



The Vader models, which are neck thru, have chambering as an option, it's likely related to whether that was programmed in for that model from the get go than the neck join. 




Shask said:


> Love that they finally did a 25.5" bolt on.



All of thier bolt on models are 25.5", it's the neck thru ones which were usually the 25".


----------



## ilyti

I love it, actually. Especially the big huge bevel. It makes it look 3D without having to have a carved top.


----------



## A-Branger

stevexc said:


> I did this in like 30 seconds to show everyone who cares (ie nobody, but you're reading anyways! HA) where I'd prefer the bevel to be. PREPARE TO BE UNDERHWELMED.



it does look better. Similar line of what they are already doing with the top wood, not the bevel line if you look closely to the wood stain versions.

must say in solid color look 129387 better, but for me the bevel is still too big and need bit more in other parts.


still a "meh" for me


----------



## Carvinkook

Ok, well coming from a longtime carvin player I'm going to say.. I'm not a big fan. Not that's it's bad,I'm pretty sure they are targeting a new market or an area they felt they were lacking in. But as soon as the
"Dean" headstock came out I asked why? It was meant for this body style? Ok, I guess.. So they took the body of the 7x, the top bevel of the SCB and the bottom horn and bevel of the Vader. Whatever.. I'm not hating, I'm just not impressed. I do like the fact that they are building guitars for the in-stock gallery. Some are even, dare I say "affordable"


----------



## atticus1088

More interesting Facebook pics. 






Headstock looks way better in black, than anything else I've seen.















Not feelin' the bursts on this model much.


----------



## cardinal

Black headstock and single-color body looks pretty nice.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Are they able to build guitars in a few days or are these all in-stocks?


----------



## ferret

Lorcan Ward said:


> Are they able to build guitars in a few days or are these all in-stocks?



In-stocks and a few early builds for special customers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> Are they able to build guitars in a few days or are these all in-stocks?



In-stocks. 

They always make a handful of them when doing a new model. Gotta get the fancy photos taken and work out the production before opening up to new orders.


----------



## Mvotre

the flat yellow looks damn nice


----------



## Hollowway

Ya that yellow with the black HS totally reminds me of the 80s. I kinda like it!!


----------



## loqtrall

Made a mock-up of the bevel I'd be more comfortable with:







I'm not too fond of Carvin's obsession with super-deep bevels. I can see it looking good in certain solid colors, though.


----------



## ASoC

Also digging the yellow with black hs, looks just like the BC Rich Gunslinger Retros. I imagine it would be very RG550 like if you got a matching hs. Actually, with solid 80s colors, you could totally get an RGD550 type axe for a solid price


----------



## bloc

Hollowway said:


> Ya that yellow with the black HS totally reminds me of the 80s. I kinda like it!!



The lime green was one thing, but seeing this yellow one is really making me all fuzzy inside. I can imagine that yellow body, maple fretboard, and their black Jackson headstock right now...


----------



## mnemonic

Have some spare time tonight so I've been playing around in photoshop. Figured I might as well post here. 

I've been mulling a guitar like this over in my head for a while (bright red, maple, H/S or H/S/S superstrat bolt on) and Kiesel looks like it is the closest I may be able to get. I may look to order one in the future, once the remaining major purchases with my house renovation are finished. 
















Super that glad carvin photograph all their guitars in nearly the exact same straight-on position. It makes chopping them up in photoshop pretty easy.


----------



## Albi

The new body shape doesn't drive me crazy... but that's true for all Carvins.
Damn, I adore everything about Carvins, my expectations were so high when I learned about the new model :/


----------



## narad

mnemonic said:


> Have some spare time tonight so I've been playing around in photoshop. Figured I might as well post here.



That looks so good HSS - great work!


----------



## TemjinStrife

narad said:


> That looks so good HSS - great work!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

They look really good with solid colours. Especially with the single coil pickups.


----------



## ShredFever

mnemonic said:


> Have some spare time tonight so I've been playing around in photoshop. Figured I might as well post here.
> 
> I've been mulling a guitar like this over in my head for a while (bright red, maple, H/S or H/S/S superstrat bolt on) and Kiesel looks like it is the closest I may be able to get. I may look to order one in the future, once the remaining major purchases with my house renovation are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super that glad carvin photograph all their guitars in nearly the exact same straight-on position. It makes chopping them up in photoshop pretty easy.



Nicely done. I'm thinking one of these in McLaren yellow, HS config, with super birdseyed maple fingerboard, and black reverse pointy headstock would be pretty friggin epic. 

The worst thing is that I've got my 3rd Vader that's due to be finished and shipped next week, with a Kiesel Edition build whenever I come up in queue, and I was really looking forward to not GASing to buy g more guitars until then...bought a rare old school Ibanez just now and it's gonna be hella difficult to resist one of these since it could be had reasonably cheaply and guitars with H/S config are such a rarity! Damn you GAS!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

The solid colors look really nice. The reverse headstock is .... ugly though. Looks so much nicer with it un-flipped.


----------



## ASoC

This request goes out to you Photoshop wizards, I'd love to see one of these in Radiation Green with a maple board and a matching hs. Though that certainly wouldn't help my GAS


----------



## Rollandbeast

LOLL I was messing around in photoshop and decided to remove the bevel lol, interdasting,


----------



## Chokey Chicken

There's still a bit of bevel left though! The bevel carries over into the figured top a tiny bit so you could make it look a smidge more "unique."


----------



## olejason

Rollandbeast said:


> LOLL I was messing around in photoshop and decided to remove the bevel lol, interdasting,



lol Jeff Kiesel would probably like that thing if he came up with it

"What's up guys, Jeff Kiesel here from Kiesel guitars with another new Kiesel guitar model for you guys. Guys Kiesel Guys Kiesel Guys Kiesel Twitter Custom"


----------



## Rollandbeast

olejason said:


> lol Jeff Kiesel would probably like that thing if he came up with it
> 
> "What's up guys, Jeff Kiesel here from Kiesel guitars with another new Kiesel guitar model for you guys. Guys Kiesel Guys Kiesel Guys Kiesel Twitter Custom"




lmao haha , it looks a bit like the skevy swan model now that I think about it


----------



## Hollowway

Rollandbeast said:


> LOLL I was messing around in photoshop and decided to remove the bevel lol, interdasting,



Ya, eliminate the part beyond the burst, and this highlights the way the guitar ACTUALLY looks when you don't do a solid color. That's what I don't like about it. Now, if this shape was pleasing, and the whole shape was pleasing, then that would be a pretty killer design, IMO. But this shape is just jarring to the eye, because it doesn't look right. It's like it's deformed. 

Also, anyone have any idea how they come up with bevel shapes? Because on the Aries the bevel enters the forearm area with a particular distance from the body edge, but exits with a difference distance. Seems to be like it would flow better if it were more symmetric in that area (even on the solid tops, I mean).


----------



## Hollowway

On the other hand, the Kiesel bevels are better than this abomination. Not sure about how cutting the bottom of a guitar off and putting a wtf roundover bevel on the part your arm doesn't touch qualifies this as a "design," but whatever.

*Nope, you know better than to post his crap here*


----------



## bloc

That actually looks kinda nice lol


----------



## mnemonic

ShredFever said:


> Nicely done. I'm thinking one of these in McLaren yellow, HS config, with super birdseyed maple fingerboard, and black reverse pointy headstock would be pretty friggin epic.
> 
> The worst thing is that I've got my 3rd Vader that's due to be finished and shipped next week, with a Kiesel Edition build whenever I come up in queue, and I was really looking forward to not GASing to buy g more guitars until then...bought a rare old school Ibanez just now and it's gonna be hella difficult to resist one of these since it could be had reasonably cheaply and guitars with H/S config are such a rarity! Damn you GAS!



Looks like they've already made a 6 string one that is pretty close to that. 






Gotta say, pretty cool color. 

Sort of reminds me of some of those old RG570's from the 80's.


----------



## Zado

^ looks cool to me,maybe causa it's just harder to see the bevel.


> On the other hand, the Kiesel bevels are better than this abomination. Not sure about how cutting the bottom of a guitar off and putting a wtf roundover bevel on the part your arm doesn't touch qualifies this as a "design," but whatever.


 Making too many picks probably cost his mind


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Zado said:


> Making too many picks probably cost his mind



 Can't unsee


----------



## Demiurge

Hollowway said:


> *Nope, you know better than to post his crap here*



I don't exactly remember how and when the meltdown occurred, but it must have taken a whole lot of f**kery to have earned "he who shall not be named- _even in photos_" status on this board. 

Now, back to the Aries- I'd like it in either a solid color or possibly something understated in natural (walnut over ash, maybe?). I don't know if somehow Mr. Kiesel is subconsciously fighting this idea that Carvins were perceived as bland, but I find the look of the "exotic burst on premium top with natural binding with bevel and fingerboard with a busy grain" look on some of the demo models to be a little bit disorienting.


----------



## celticelk

^^^ Walnut over ash is a pretty appealing combo for the beveled Kiesels, IMO. I'd rock an SCB7 in that configuration.


----------



## mnemonic

Who was the builder of that guitar that got removed from above? Just wondering who I should avoid, I didn't recognize the guitar.


----------



## ASoC

mnemonic said:


> Who was the builder of that guitar that got removed from above? Just wondering who I should avoid, I didn't recognize the guitar.



His last name was the watermark of the picture, but I pm'd you anyway. His presence was basically erased from this forum


----------



## technomancer

ASoC said:


> His last name was the watermark of the picture, but I pm'd you anyway. His presence was basically erased from this forum



Yep astroturfing the forum from several different fake accounts will make that happen.


----------



## Erockomania

Hollowway said:


> Ya, eliminate the part beyond the burst, and this highlights the way the guitar ACTUALLY looks when you don't do a solid color. That's what I don't like about it. Now, if this shape was pleasing, and the whole shape was pleasing, then that would be a pretty killer design, IMO. But this shape is just jarring to the eye, because it doesn't look right. It's like it's deformed.
> 
> Also, anyone have any idea how they come up with bevel shapes? Because on the Aries the bevel enters the forearm area with a particular distance from the body edge, but exits with a difference distance. Seems to be like it would flow better if it were more symmetric in that area (even on the solid tops, I mean).



It's pretty clear to me the designer just doesn't understand the basics of... well... design. They are simply embellishing shapes that were already good designs and leading them astray.


----------



## loqtrall

ASoC said:


> This request goes out to you Photoshop wizards, I'd love to see one of these in Radiation Green with a maple board and a matching hs. Though that certainly wouldn't help my GAS



This is the best I could get with MS Paint.


----------



## AndruwX

I want to see a Walnut body all natural satin finish, no top.
I don't think the bevel would fvck up that


----------



## ASoC

loqtrall said:


> This is the best I could get with MS Paint.



Looks closer to KR Green, but still sick! 

Thanks, dude! Many imaginary pos reps to you 

So I think I'll have to get one of these in green eventually. My GAS list just keeps getting longer


----------



## loqtrall

ASoC said:


> Looks closer to KR Green, but still sick!
> 
> Thanks, dude! Many imaginary pos reps to you
> 
> So I think I'll have to get one of these in green eventually. My GAS list just keeps getting longer



Yeah, kind of just took what was available and threw it together.

MS Paint is my muse. Photoshop is overrated!


----------



## bloc

Hollowway said:


> Also, anyone have any idea how they come up with bevel shapes? Because on the Aries the bevel enters the forearm area with a particular distance from the body edge, but exits with a difference distance. Seems to be like it would flow better if it were more symmetric in that area (even on the solid tops, I mean).



1. Take a wet bar of soap
2. Drop it on a hard floor
3. Voila!


----------



## cip 123

Okay I really like these now..... Anyone from the uK ever ordered a Carvin here?

Or anyone know roughly what import taxes usually are as a percentage?

Speced out a nice one for about £1200


----------



## CaptainD00M

JD27 said:


> It's not bad in a single color. Give it a hipshot and reverse headstock and I think I'd be happy.



Anyone know how you might achieve that finish? I have some Ash in mind that could very well look like that and look good.


----------



## mnemonic

cip 123 said:


> Okay I really like these now..... Anyone from the uK ever ordered a Carvin here?
> 
> Or anyone know roughly what import taxes usually are as a percentage?
> 
> Speced out a nice one for about £1200



Previously you needed to order from a Carvin dealer in the UK (there are/were a few) but now as they have split the guitar section of the business off into 'Kiesel,' you order direct from Kiesel. 

You'll have to pay the cost of the guitar, the cost of shipping/insurance (whatever Kiesel/Carvin charge, not sure) plus VAT @20% and import duty @ 3.70%. From what I remember, VAT and Duty are due on the full price, including shipping/insurance.


----------



## CaptainD00M

+1 for what Mnemnoch said.

It is on the full price inc shipping and insurance.


----------



## cip 123

mnemonic said:


> Previously you needed to order from a Carvin dealer in the UK (there are/were a few) but now as they have split the guitar section of the business off into 'Kiesel,' you order direct from Kiesel.
> 
> You'll have to pay the cost of the guitar, the cost of shipping/insurance (whatever Kiesel/Carvin charge, not sure) plus VAT @20% and import duty @ 3.70%. From what I remember, VAT and Duty are due on the full price, including shipping/insurance.



Hmm that gets a bit expensive then with all the added taxes. Thanks though


----------



## gorthul

JD27 said:


> It's not bad in a single color. Give it a hipshot and reverse headstock and I think I'd be happy.



That is like the first Kiesel I've ever liked from an aesthetic point of view. But still there are better options for me.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Mod Edit: Drop it.


----------



## Tom 1.0

cip 123 said:


> Hmm that gets a bit expensive then with all the added taxes. Thanks though



Do what I have done a few times, get a friendly USA based forum member to order for you and act as the middle man.


----------



## cip 123

Tom 1.0 said:


> Do what I have done a few times, get a friendly USA based forum member to order for you and act as the middle man.




I'd love to do that actually haha, I usually just chime in conversations here, never really gotten friendly with many people though.


----------



## mnemonic

I've had expensive packages from the states not catch customs so I didn't end up paying VAT or Duty, but I've also had a pack of strings get caught and I've paid VAT and Duty on them. 

Be wary with having a middle man, since that will make returns harder if something is wrong, and also you may still end up having to pay VAT and Duty. 

I really miss back when I lived in the US, never paying sales tax on out-of-state online orders.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Mod Edit: Yes seriously. Reach out to the person via PM. That builder is NOT discussed here. 

Got more to say, go to PM.


----------



## cip 123

mnemonic said:


> I've had expensive packages from the states not catch customs so I didn't end up paying VAT or Duty, but I've also had a pack of strings get caught and I've paid VAT and Duty on them.
> 
> Be wary with having a middle man, since that will make returns harder if something is wrong, and also you may still end up having to pay VAT and Duty.
> 
> I really miss back when I lived in the US, never paying sales tax on out-of-state online orders.



I've not had much luck avoiding them. I've heard if its declared as a gift or something you can usually miss it with a middle man. But I don't know any so thats kinda redundant.

Ideally I'd just like to live in the US once all my studies are done I'd like to move there, though again I know no one and no where to go. But thats all a bit off topic.


----------



## Zalbu

Would look 10 times better with pointier horns, right now it just looks like a lump of melted icecream. And the bottom horn is way too tiny. 

I kinda like the bevel otherwise, especially when they highlight it, as long as you don't actively think of the fact that it looks like somebody just cut off a huge chunk of the guitar. Pardon the godlike Photoshop job but the guitar almost looks like this to me.


----------



## Hollowway

Zalbu said:


> Would look 10 times better with pointier horns, right now it just looks like a lump of melted icecream. And the bottom horn is way too tiny.
> 
> I kinda like the bevel otherwise, especially when they highlight it, as long as you don't actively think of the fact that it looks like somebody just cut off a huge chunk of the guitar. Pardon the godlike Photoshop job but the guitar almost looks like this to me.



Yeah, do another photoshop where the bevel itself is cut off, so it's just the white part of the guitar showing, and that's how I think it really comes off.


----------



## Hollowway

I took the liberty of doing it myself in Word, cuz I don't have photoshop and paint is for tiny babies (or, it makes it look like I am a tiny baby when I try to use it!).

So this, too me, is hideous. And yet this is the guitar when you highlight the bevel by coloring the rest of the guitar a different color. It's just asymmetric, but asymmetric in an uncanny valley kind of way.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Do... Not... Like...


----------



## knet370

so much rgd bevel vibe on this guitar.


----------



## Pikka Bird

knet370 said:


> *Too* much rgd bevel vibe on this guitar.



Fixed that right up.


----------



## HaloHat

So this is what seemed so familiar to me 

My long gone 2006 Schecter 30th Anniversary S-1. 
Great guitar, I just don't like the feel of a gloss finish in my hands.

Hail the Bevels from days past ha


----------



## atticus1088

Jeff shows off a bunch of the Aries in person. 

Carvin Aries Video


----------



## bloc

atticus1088 said:


> Jeff shows off a bunch of the Aries in person.
> 
> Link



Good idea to make a video actually. I think the guitars looks great. That yellow one especially.


----------



## Nlelith

I see many people here like that yellow one, it's in stock currently. Pretty nice specs, if you ask me... Swamp ash body, SS Jumbo frets, 5-piece neck, and it weights only 7 lbs. Won't stay in stock for long, that's for sure.


----------



## Hollowway

Nlelith said:


> I see many people here like that yellow one, it's in stock currently. Pretty nice specs, if you ask me... Swamp ash body, SS Jumbo frets, 5-piece neck, and it weights only 7 lbs. Won't stay in stock for long, that's for sure.



It is indeed hot! Problem is, this should be a B stock, since they forgot to put all the strings on.  One more and it would be gone by now. Two more and I would own it. Three more and the world would be like ZOMG, CARVIN IS DOING 9s NOW!


----------



## HaloHat

Hollowway said:


> It is indeed hot! Problem is, this should be a B stock, since they forgot to put all the strings on.  One more and it would be gone by now. Two more and I would own it. Three more and the world would be like ZOMG, CARVIN IS DOING 9s NOW!



Yeah, they got the 7 strings right but forgot an extended scale option  
I guess the hard case wags the guitars still


----------



## technomancer

HaloHat said:


> Yeah, they got the 7 strings right but forgot an extended scale option
> I guess the hard case wags the guitars still



Or more likely they released what they sell more of...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The Vader was 27" when it first came out. Give it a few months and there will be a 27' option.


----------



## Insinfier

Lorcan Ward said:


> The Vader was 27" when it first came out. Give it a few months and there will be a 27' option.



Baritones for giants!


----------



## celticelk

Lorcan Ward said:


> The Vader was 27" when it first came out. Give it a few months and there will be a 27' option.



I'm not convinced of that. It was obvious when the Vader was announced at 27" only that there was huge demand for a 25.5" version, because the prospective buyers made themselves known in no uncertain terms. It's not at all clear that the situation runs the other way, and Kiesel has that much more data about the relative sales of the same model at 25.5" and 27" from offering the Vader at both scales. If there was significant money to be made in a 27" Aries, I think it would have been offered at launch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, for most people, 25.5'' is more desirable than a baritone, so making a semi-custom superstrat headless guitar (which is still pretty rare these days) exclusively a baritone will make people unhappy.

Which suck for people like me who like baritones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

celticelk said:


> I'm not convinced of that. It was obvious when the Vader was announced at 27" only that there was huge demand for a 25.5" version, because the prospective buyers made themselves known in no uncertain terms. It's not at all clear that the situation runs the other way, and Kiesel has that much more data about the relative sales of the same model at 25.5" and 27" from offering the Vader at both scales. If there was significant money to be made in a 27" Aries, I think it would have been offered at launch.



Don't forget the DC700/DC7X. 

Carvin/Kiesel has the data for two different guitars on how well 27" sells vs. 25.5". 

I think it's obvious that the data shows 27" not representing a significant enough amount of sales to garner the addition to other lines.


----------



## Jonathan20022

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, for most people, 25.5'' is more desirable than a baritone, so making a semi-custom superstrat headless guitar (which is still pretty rare these days) exclusively a baritone will make people unhappy.
> 
> Which suck for people like me who like baritones.



I don't think it'll suck since now you have the choice 

Also I'd just bring it up with Kiesel, they're willing to accommodate customer requests if there's enough interest. It happened with headless, 24 fret bolt ons, just have to be persistent about what you want.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Jonathan20022 said:


> Also I'd just bring it up with Kiesel, they're willing to accommodate customer requests if there's enough interest. It happened with headless, 24 fret bolt ons, just have to be persistent about what you want.





You can really see that Jeff has been listening to what people want(As long as it sells anyway).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lorcan Ward said:


> You can really see that Jeff has been listening to what people want(As long as it sells anyway).



Listening to sales is more like it.


----------



## cip 123

MaxOfMetal said:


> Listening to sales is more like it.



Nothing wrong with that?

Still listening to customers, if loads of people want 24 fret bolt ons, make them and keep customers happy while making money? If people ask for 27" then they make it and are guaranteed an amount of sales which justifies the production costs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cip 123 said:


> Nothing wrong with that?
> 
> Still listening to customers, if loads of people want 24 fret bolt ons, make them and keep customers happy while making money? If people ask for 27" then they make it and are guaranteed an amount of sales which justifies the production costs.



Never said there was anything wrong with it. 

Let's just stop pretending it's due to Jeff's altruism and not hard sales data and folks offering to buy stuff, putting thier money where their mouths are, like the "special customers" who purchase early, pre-release builds.


----------



## Rev2010

MaxOfMetal said:


> Let's just stop pretending it's due to Jeff's altruism and not hard sales data and folks offering to buy stuff, putting thier money where their mouths are, like the "special customers" who purchase early, pre-release builds.



But how does one get that sales data before ever offering the product other than people saying they want it? Clearly Carvin has incorporated 7/8-string guitars when 6-strings still pull in way more money. Kiesel now has a headless even though standard guitars still are way more popular. I mean they do take chances and so far those lines are still in production so they must be selling well enough. 

But until the product is actually available all commentary on who'd "buy it right now" is still not hard data to judge how an item might sell. 


Rev.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rev2010 said:


> But how does one get that sales data before ever offering the product other than people saying they want it?



Simple: market research 

Nothing Carvin/Kiesel makes is new. What they do is look at the sales of similar products, evaluate what it would take to produce a similar product, and check the sales of thier existing offerings to put together a rough idea of how profitable a given product would be. 

This is not at all a new or abstract concept in business. 

And while "potential customer feedback" is also gathered, it's weighted by the info gathered above. 

Risk of course is always present when putting out a new product, but much of that risk can be mitigated with good research. 

The company I work for has an entire branch dedicated to this concept.


----------



## russmuller

I would certainly LOVE to see a 27" bolt-on, but I'm not sure it'll be the Aries for a few reasons:

1. The new headstock was designed for the Aries, and that's not an option on the extended scale instruments.
2. It's hard to imagine them doing the extended scale without an 8 string option, and an 8-string neck might cause balance/neck dive issues with all the weight reduction from the bevels.

I think we're more likely to see a bolt-on version of the K8 than a 27" Aries. But that's nothing but hot air from somebody with no actual knowledge of their business. *shrug*


----------



## Rev2010

MaxOfMetal said:


> Simple: market research
> 
> Nothing Carvin/Kiesel makes is new. What they do is look at the sales of similar products, evaluate what it would take to produce a similar product, and check the sales of thier existing offerings to put together a rough idea of how profitable a given product would be.



So with a headless guitar, how would you guess they came to the conclusion it's a money maker? Was it just from the Strandberg popularity? I ask honestly, as a learning new things question, not trying to contest what you wrote as I agree. I've never been into headless guitars but outside of Strandberg and Steinberger I haven't see all too many others in the spotlight. Just genuinely curious. Like for example, 26.5" seems to be a very commonly liked scale length but they still don't have that scale option available, but something like a headless seems even less common and they offer one. Again, that could simply be that I don't really have an interest in headless so I haven't kept up on what's available out there. Just going on what I see cross my eyes on the net daily. 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

russmuller said:


> and an 8-string neck might cause balance/neck dive issues with all the weight reduction from the bevels.



That's an excellent point! The lighter body cause of the bevels could definitely cause imbalance issues. 


Rev.


----------



## Erockomania

Rev2010 said:


> So with a headless guitar, how would you guess they came to the conclusion it's a money maker? Was it just from the Strandberg popularity? I ask honestly, as a learning new things question, not trying to contest what you wrote as I agree. I've never been into headless guitars but outside of Strandberg and Steinberger I haven't see all too many others in the spotlight. Just genuinely curious. Like for example, 26.5" seems to be a very commonly liked scale length but they still don't have that scale option available, but something like a headless seems even less common and they offer one. Again, that could simply be that I don't really have an interest in headless so I haven't kept up on what's available out there. Just going on what I see cross my eyes on the net daily.
> 
> 
> Rev.



That's almost bandwagoning. Huge surge in headless... would seem safe enough with sales data of other headless compared to past years. 

His entire business is almost based on bandwagoning. All the designs are simple embellishments. Very easy to research data on similar models.


----------



## russmuller

Rev2010 said:


> That's an excellent point! The lighter body cause of the bevels could definitely cause imbalance issues.
> 
> 
> Rev.



In fact, the lack of a headstock may be why the Vader is able to swing the extended scale at all. Again... just hot air.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rev2010 said:


> So with a headless guitar, how would you guess they came to the conclusion it's a money maker? Was it just from the Strandberg popularity? I ask honestly, as a learning new things question, not trying to contest what you wrote as I agree. I've never been into headless guitars but outside of Strandberg and Steinberger I haven't see all too many others in the spotlight. Just genuinely curious. Like for example, 26.5" seems to be a very commonly liked scale length but they still don't have that scale option available, but something like a headless seems even less common and they offer one. Again, that could simply be that I don't really have an interest in headless so I haven't kept up on what's available out there. Just going on what I see cross my eyes on the net daily.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Few things:

1) Strandberg was taking off, having a mainstream CS like Washburn is quite the sign. 

2) Other custom builders are doing well with headless designs. 

3) One of thier largest hardware suppliers had developed a 6, 7, and 8 string headless setup. 

4) They were already producing the headless Holdsworth models which appeared to be selling well, one of the biggest asks on that one was a more traditional body. 

5) Jeff is really good with checking on what's hot in the scene, and headless has a lot of buzz and hype. 

So they had experience with headless guitars, knew folks were willing to buy them, saw tons of builders doing them, could easily source the hardware, and there was an active hype machine behind it. 

It's not surprising tons of folks expected a headless when the Vader was announced.


----------



## Rev2010

MaxOfMetal said:


> 4) They were already producing the headless Holdsworth models which appeared to be selling well, one of the biggest asks on that one was a more traditional body.



Ah yes, I'd totally forgotten about the Holdsworth, duh! Good point(s)  I still do hope that someday they'll do 26.5", though obviously that's not critical or anything, just my preference for 7 strings. 


Rev.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

One more point I forgot to add:

6) There was a positive gap in the market for an affordable, customizable, quality, more traditional headless guitar. 

A positive gap is when a product doesn't exist, but there's likely a positive outcome to introducing it. A negative gap is when a product doesn't exist and it's likely because it's not wanted or wanted enough to justify.


----------



## celticelk

Rev2010 said:


> Ah yes, I'd totally forgotten about the Holdsworth, duh! Good point(s)  I still do hope that someday they'll do 26.5", though obviously that's not critical or anything, just my preference for 7 strings.



Not a chance. There are not enough potential buyers who will buy a 26.5"-scale guitar, but will *not* buy a 25.5" or 27" version that's otherwise identical, for it to possibly be worth the toolup costs.


----------



## Rev2010

celticelk said:


> Not a chance. There are not enough potential buyers who will buy a 26.5"-scale guitar, but will *not* buy a 25.5" or 27" version that's otherwise identical, for it to possibly be worth the toolup costs.



Not holding my breathe of course. Just thinking that with Schecter and Jackson primarily using that for extended scale length, possibly some others... I know Ibanez has released with that scale length too, and selling well that maybe someday they'd offer the option. Not a deal breaker of course, just a preference that would be nice to have as an option. 


Rev.


----------



## HaloHat

technomancer said:


> Or more likely they released what they sell more of...



Then they should stop building all 7 and 8 strings I guess


----------



## HaloHat

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't forget the DC700/DC7X.
> 
> Carvin/Kiesel has the data for two different guitars on how well 27" sells vs. 25.5".
> 
> I think it's obvious that the data shows 27" not representing a significant enough amount of sales to garner the addition to other lines.



Of Carvin-Kiesel's or 27" sevens in general?

What data are you talking about? Carvin had one 7 string model [with two pu configs] as their only 7 string model for over 10 years. I don't think "data" is the obvious factor. What data did Jeff use to go with the Vader headless? [my guess is when Ola came to Carvin to build the Bodens before he went to Washburn. Jeff said no to Ola]

I don't expect Kiesel to build a 7 string semi-hollow like the Gamble Sig, but a 7 string bolt neck such as the Aries? That would make three 27" scale 7 strings total out of all Kiesel-Carvins. Doesn't seem like much to ask especially for a shop with at least four CNC machines and dozens of employees. But hey, Jeff wants to sell Ibanez, ESP and Schecter's etc. that's his business  Didn't Kiesel sell 50 DC7X 27" scale guitars in one day with the promo before the Vader 100 guitar day? Maybe Jeff should try another promo with the 27" scale line, all two of them at the moment, and see what happens? Data shows it works pretty well


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HaloHat said:


> Of Carvin-Kiesel's or 27" sevens in general?



Of Carvin/Kiesel guitars specifically. 



> What data are you talking about?



The sales of 25.5" Vaders vs. 27" Vaders and the sales of the 25.5" DC700 vs. the 27" DC7X. 



> Carvin had one 7 string model [with two pu configs] as their only 7 string model for over 10 years.



Your point being?  



> I don't think "data" is the obvious factor. What data did Jeff use to go with the Vader headless? [my guess is when Ola came to Carvin to build the Bodens before he went to Washburn]



For the second time:



> Few things:
> 
> 1) Strandberg was taking off, having a mainstream CS like Washburn is quite the sign.
> 
> 2) Other custom builders are doing well with headless designs.
> 
> 3) One of thier largest hardware suppliers had developed a 6, 7, and 8 string headless setup.
> 
> 4) They were already producing the headless Holdsworth models which appeared to be selling well, one of the biggest asks on that one was a more traditional body.
> 
> 5) Jeff is really good with checking on what's hot in the scene, and headless has a lot of buzz and hype.
> 
> So they had experience with headless guitars, knew folks were willing to buy them, saw tons of builders doing them, could easily source the hardware, and there was an active hype machine behind it.
> 
> It's not surprising tons of folks expected a headless when the Vader was announced.
> 
> One more point I forgot to add:
> 
> 6) There was a positive gap in the market for an affordable, customizable, quality, more traditional headless guitar.
> 
> A positive gap is when a product doesn't exist, but there's likely a positive outcome to introducing it. A negative gap is when a product doesn't exist and it's likely because it's not wanted or wanted enough to justify.





> I don't expect Kiesel to build a 7 string semi-hollow like the Gamble Sig, but a 7 string bolt neck such as the Aries? That would make three 27" scale 7 strings total out of all Kiesel-Carvins. Doesn't seem like much to ask especially for a shop with at least four CNC machines and dozens of employees. But hey, Jeff wants to sell Ibanez, ESP and Schecter's etc. that's his business



So they should just build a guitar, regardless of potential sales because you want one? 

The number of CNC machines doesn't matter, they don't program themselves and I'm sure not all of the dozens of employees are programmers either, so not sure what the significance of that is. 

I know it might be hard for "7 String Baritones" to accept, but you might be in the minority of folks who buy guitars and buy Carvin guitars specifically. 



HaloHat said:


> Maybe Jeff should try another promo with the 27" scale line, all two of them at the moment, and see what happens? Data shows it works pretty well



If the guitars need promotional deals/pricing to sell that's not a sign it's doing well.


----------



## sylcfh

What is with the upper horn on these things?


----------



## hardvalve

http://youtu.be/TYUVl5qflIk

This was posted on Facebook, am I the only one who thinks is a terrible representative of this guitar? Carvin is coming out with some cool stuff, and bet this is decent, but this demo is weird to me


----------



## stevexc

hardvalve said:


> This was posted on Facebook, am I the only one who thinks is a terrible representative of this guitar? Carvin is coming out with some cool stuff, and bet this is decent, but this demo is weird to me



Weird how? Because he's not playing metal? It's really no more a metal guitar than a PRS or a Gibson - just because it CAN do metal doesn't mean that's all it can do, or even what it's best at.

I assume that's what you're referring to as it seems like a pretty typical review/demo video (ie no actual reviewing going on).


----------



## hardvalve

stevexc said:


> Weird how? Because he's not playing metal? It's really no more a metal guitar than a PRS or a Gibson - just because it CAN do metal doesn't mean that's all it can do, or even what it's best at.
> 
> I assume that's what you're referring to as it seems like a pretty typical review/demo video (ie no actual reviewing going on).



I mean the actual guitar tones, they sound terrible. I never said anything about metal. I like a versatile guitar that can cover lots of ground. I love fuzz, great clean tones, warm jazz, fat blues. This had none of that. Just bizarre that he took what looks to be a good guitar, and made it sound so muddy with distortion. Thin and buzzy on the cleans. There has been some good demos with Carvin stuff in all styles. Would love to hear a better demo, really showcasing what it can do.


----------



## olejason

It does sound like poop in that video. From his playing it sounds like he is playing styles he isn't accustomed to trying to play so that isn't helping.


----------



## Mathemagician

For solid colors this thing looks pretty great to me. But honestly, I will not be touching one with a figured top. That horrendous stop at the bevel kills it for me.


----------



## Shask

hardvalve said:


> http://youtu.be/TYUVl5qflIk
> 
> This was posted on Facebook, am I the only one who thinks is a terrible representative of this guitar? Carvin is coming out with some cool stuff, and bet this is decent, but this demo is weird to me



I agree that sounded like a $10 fuzz pedal plugged right into the camera. His tremolo picking skills were awful also.


However, I liked how he showed different angles of the guitar. Gives you a good look at the bevels, and shape of the neck.




Personally I think the Aries is probably one of the better looking guitars they have, at least the solid color ones. I am also starting to hear what I read on here or GAB about the sound having little lower mids. It does seem to have a tight clear sound, without a deep low end. Guess I never noticed that before. I wonder if using mahogany would help with that.


----------



## hardvalve

Shask said:


> I agree that sounded like a $10 fuzz pedal plugged right into the camera. His tremolo picking skills were awful also.
> 
> 
> However, I liked how he showed different angles of the guitar. Gives you a good look at the bevels, and shape of the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think the Aries is probably one of the better looking guitars they have, at least the solid color ones. I am also starting to hear what I read on here or GAB about the sound having little lower mids. It does seem to have a tight clear sound, without a deep low end. Guess I never noticed that before. I wonder if using mahogany would help with that.



The video was fine, as far as the visuals go. It is not a style I would go for, but I like that Carvin is really going for it. I would be pissed with that as a tonal profile of a new model.  It can look great, but we buy guitars for it's sound.


----------



## bloc

I hope he ain't plugged into one of those Matchless amps lol


----------



## hardvalve

bloc said:


> I hope he ain't plugged into one of those Matchless amps lol



I have owned several Matchless, early ones, and they don't sound like that!!


----------



## jwade

Sounded like a first gen Line 6 POD being recorded with a cellphone microphone


----------



## BouhZik

I can't find any pic/mockup with the pointy 3+3(4) headstock. Maybe someone with photoshop skills can do it here please?


----------



## hardvalve

jwade said:


> Sounded like a first gen Line 6 POD being recorded with a cellphone microphone



I think you are being too kind, and insulting the POD.


----------



## SnowfaLL

hardvalve said:


> http://youtu.be/TYUVl5qflIk
> 
> This was posted on Facebook, am I the only one who thinks is a terrible representative of this guitar? Carvin is coming out with some cool stuff, and bet this is decent, but this demo is weird to me



I don't see where this video is affiliated with Carvin. It's released/produced by Wired Guitarist, which while they worked with Carvin on the runs, they are not the same company (Wired Guitarist is run by Methab) - Brian is not a Carvin endorser either if I recall, just a guy with a few and makes videos.

So Carvin can't control the tone quality of other people's videos.


----------



## hardvalve

SnowfaLL said:


> I don't see where this video is affiliated with Carvin. It's released/produced by Wired Guitarist, which while they worked with Carvin on the runs, they are not the same company (Wired Guitarist is run by Methab) - Brian is not a Carvin endorser either if I recall, just a guy with a few and makes videos.
> 
> So Carvin can't control the tone quality of other people's videos.



It was listed at the Kiesel page on Facebook, Mehtab has a partner at Wired, Zack Khourey (engage757). Zack is listed as the artist relations, public relations person for Kiesel. It is related for sure.


----------



## narad

hardvalve said:


> It was listed at the Kiesel page on Facebook, Mehtab has a partner at Wired, Zack Khourey (engage757). Zack is listed as the artist relations, public relations person for Kiesel. It is related for sure.



It is related. But it doesn't imply than Carvin has any control over this whatsoever, nor is your opinion that the demo sucked an objective one. I prefer Fluff's demo style but I'm still glad somebody bothered to do a demo that wasn't entirely "here's what it sounds like completely clean, now boosted metal! Thanks for watching!"

It was actually the salesman style "Like any Carvin/Kiesel guitar, the Aires can be customized in a seemingly infinite number of ways..." stuff that I had the biggest qualms with - not the playing.


----------



## hardvalve

narad said:


> It is related. But it doesn't imply than Carvin has any control over this whatsoever, nor is your opinion that the demo sucked an objective one. I prefer Fluff's demo style but I'm still glad somebody bothered to do a demo that wasn't entirely "here's what it sounds like completely clean, now boosted metal! Thanks for watching!"
> 
> It was actually the salesman style "Like any Carvin/Kiesel guitar, the Aires can be customized in a seemingly infinite number of ways..." stuff that I had the biggest qualms with - not the playing.



Still sounds awful, never said anything about metal. Some nice classic tones, blues, rock, whatever. This was terrible, and for sure related. No way I would want that as an official video of what this guitar sounds like.


----------



## Taikatatti

hardvalve said:


> I think you are being too kind, and insulting the POD.



this.


----------



## Shask

I was looking at this again tonight, and noticed the Aries 6 and Aries 7 both have narrower nut widths than the DC600 or DC700 

They kind of fall in-between ESP and Ibanez as far as nut width. If ordered with their thinner neck option combined with the narrower nut width, this might just work 

The solid color "kinda like an Ibanez RGD" examples are starting to grow on me.

Anyone order an Aries yet?


----------



## spudmunkey

I feel like they need to get their .... together with their published specs. The CS6 and the Aries are .01" different...either their published specs are wrong, or I feel like they just need to have standard measurements across their line.


----------



## Shask

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like they need to get their .... together with their published specs. The CS6 and the Aries are .01" different...either their published specs are wrong, or I feel like they just need to have standard measurements across their line.



It is not uncommon for companies to have different specs for different types of necks. ESP bolt on necks are usually thinner and flatter than the same models that are neckthrough.

Schecter guitars with Floyd Rose trems have narrower nut widths than their hardtail guitars.

I figured since the Aries is bolt on, it made sense that it would be a little narrower than their neckthroughs.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Shask said:


> I was looking at this again tonight, and noticed the Aries 6 and Aries 7 both have narrower nut widths than the DC600 or DC700
> 
> They kind of fall in-between ESP and Ibanez as far as nut width. If ordered with their thinner neck option combined with the narrower nut width, this might just work
> 
> The solid color "kinda like an Ibanez RGD" examples are starting to grow on me.
> 
> *Anyone order an Aries yet?*






Edit: wanted to add that I ordered the thin neck option but was told that they may not be able to do it on the Aries. I only just ordered it last week but I'll post on here once I know for sure if they can do it.

Oh and mine will be a solid color


----------



## ilyti

^Nice. Looking forward to seeing it. I am holding out for now, but currently this is the most attractive model t me.


----------



## Mathemagician

I want a matte white 7 with a maple neck. But I need cooler I lay options. Offset dots anyone? Yuuuuuuusssss.


----------



## ferret

I don't know guys. That color calls to me. Maybe not on an Aries but it calls.


----------



## dirtool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHuAnJS3vFg

they make a new demo,i think it's much better


----------



## jwade

that sounded only marginally better. Decent playing, .... tone.


----------



## jbcrazy

Since when did carvin get so cool..


----------



## ferret

Yes please. Black top with any solid color is a great look.


----------



## Warg Master

I'm going to get a keisel edition of these....


----------



## Bloodshredder

Nice shape !


----------



## crankyrayhanky

ferret said:


> Yes please. Black top with any solid color is a great look.



I can't seem to create this thru their online site(?) Is it a call-in request?
Great look!


----------



## ferret

Yeah that would be a call in request. I recommend calling in even if you can get what you want through the builder though, my two cents.


----------



## Arsenal12

I want an Aries so bad. Have it all spec'd out in my head.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

I just saw this reverse Aries on the Carvin forum. Dude ordered 2 guitars and the one above was actually an accident and should not have been a maple board. I dig it as-is and feel megaGAS rising


----------



## Rev2010

crankyrayhanky said:


> Dude ordered 2 guitars and the one above was actually an accident and should not have been a maple board.



Well at least in that case, being a bolt-on, they only need to remake the neck and not rebuild/repaint an entire replacement 


Rev.


----------



## Jayd41

I'll just leave these here...


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Mine was just finished






Yes, I am fully aware it looks a lot like Misha's sig


----------



## cip 123

insaneshawnlane said:


> Mine was just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am fully aware it looks a lot like Misha's sig



Looks better


----------



## Jaxcharvel

An A7 will be my next guitar. Solid satin antique ash with a blank birdseye maple board. Yes please.


----------



## dirtool

insaneshawnlane said:


> Mine was just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am fully aware it looks a lot like Misha's sig




waiting your NGD


----------



## Jayd41

Just did a demo/review of my Aries if anyone is interested.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I posted my NGD!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/303577-ngd-kiesel-aries-7-str8-smurfin.html


----------



## Hendog

mnemonic said:


>





Sweet!


----------



## dirtool

aries is for solid colour


----------



## technomancer

insaneshawnlane said:


> Yes, I am fully aware it looks a lot like Misha's sig



Honestly who cares, there were bright blue guitars long before anybody knew who Misha was


----------



## Hollowway

Fwiw, when I get famous my sig will be that bright pink with a BEM board. So any of you who get one (including Jayd41), just realize you're buying something that looks a lot like he Hollowway sig.  

Good lord, that pink is hot. If they had an AM8 I would buy it in that color manana. Ok, not really, but it is a super cool color.


----------



## technomancer

They so need to make that pink a standard color...


----------



## Hollowway

Just saw this on the Skervy thread. So there's a decent bevel on this, but what I like about it is that the top part itself looks like a decent body design, even if if we're too stand alone. I know at this point it's beating a dead horse, but for me, that's the thing that is off about the Aries body style. Though, in a solid color it works well.


----------



## Semi-pro

"Your order has been received and is now being processed."

The whole past week I kept checking out this one in the in-stock section. All the specs were spot on to suit my needs, apart from the new in-line headstock that initially was a little weird looking. After a while it grew on me though (GAS goggles ftw!!  ) so I finally decided to order it


----------



## Hollowway

^ Nice! That's a pretty sweet color, too!


----------



## Jayd41

Hollowway said:


> Fwiw, when I get famous my sig will be that bright pink with a BEM board. So any of you who get one (including Jayd41), just realize you're buying something that looks a lot like he Hollowway sig.
> 
> Good lord, that pink is hot. If they had an AM8 I would buy it in that color manana. Ok, not really, but it is a super cool color.



I don't know, I think I'm 2 up on you with the hot pink sig status


----------



## Nlelith

27" Scale.


----------



## mbardu

Nlelith said:


> 27" Scale.



And with a Floyd 8-string option according to the description!


----------



## ferret

A8 ARIES BEVEL-TOP BOLT NECK 8-STRING GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com

Hipshot only, looks like.


----------



## Hollowway

Oh my god, WHY can't there be a Floyd on this? I would love a hot pink, white pup, BEM version with a Floyd. But I ain't buying another hard tail 8. It's weird how all the big manufacturers, save Schecter, avoid Floyd 8s.


----------



## exo

Ooooh........this is actually what I've been waiting to see........now I just have to figure out the whole Carvin vs Ibby Prestige thing, specifically this against an RG852.......


----------



## mbardu

ferret said:


> A8 ARIES BEVEL-TOP BOLT NECK 8-STRING GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com
> 
> Hipshot only, looks like.



Haha I figured... 
They fixed it right away.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Just received my 3rd Kiesel Aries 7. Soon as i can i'll get pictures up and NGD for all off them. Two of the three are perfect no problems at all. The newest one has weird pinging noise from bridge.


----------



## Semi-pro

Dawn of the Shred said:


> The newest one has weird pinging noise from bridge.



Dude I've got the same. Figured out that it comes from where the lowest string comes through the body. When I put something through the string hole to dampen it, it disappeared. Doesn't bother me much while playing live, but when recording I'll just use that trick. I guess if the brigde placement in relation to the string holes in the body varies even a bit in the production, it might happen.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Semi-pro said:


> Dude I've got the same. Figured out that it comes from where the lowest string comes through the body. When I put something through the string hole to dampen it, it disappeared. Doesn't bother me much while playing live, but when recording I'll just use that trick. I guess if the brigde placement in relation to the string holes in the body varies even a bit in the production, it might happen.



Thanks for the tip man. I will definitely try it out.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Thanks Semi-pro that little trick worked perfectly


----------



## cardinal

Apparently a non-bevel Aries is a thing:

http://www.kieselguitarsbbs.com/viewtopic.php?t=47714&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20

I'm really looking forward to pics of the completed guitar. This could actually be a very nice looking guitar.


----------



## DarkCide

Aries definitely my next build. It takes the super strat look to a new level.


----------



## cardinal

Some no-bevel Aries are out there now. Not as great looking as I'd hoped, IMHO. Upper horn or something somehow looks strange. As it seems with all Kiesel/Carvins, it almost looks good but not quite...


----------



## laxu

cardinal said:


> Some no-bevel Aries are out there now. Not as great looking as I'd hoped, IMHO. Upper horn or something somehow looks strange. As it seems with all Kiesel/Carvins, it almost looks good but not quite...



The non-bevel Aries is just a bolt-on DC/DCM really. Kiesel's model names have just gone off the rails.

After about 6 months of owning a regular Aries multiscale I really appreciate its contours. Very comfortable guitar all around. It's just a model that basically looks better from any other angle except straight from the front as then you can't see the three-dimensional shape of it.


----------



## cardinal

^ yeah, I think the beveled Aries in solid colors look pretty cool. It's a bit too modern looking for me, but it's a really cool look for that type of style.


----------

